# Covid, le restrizioni di Natale: taglio di 3-6 mesi al Green Pass e regola 2G.



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani nazionali, il governo ha preso la sua decisione. Si va verso la riduzione di validità del Green Pass.
Sarà un taglio di 3 o 6 mesi.
Terza dose per tutti a gennaio. Il test rapido potrebbe valere solo un giorno. Per ristoranti, alberghi e piste da sci si valuta introduzione di "regola 2G": entreranno negli alberghi e nei ristoranti solo vaccinati e guariti.
Stagione degli sci comunque a rischio per alcune regioni del nord: tendenza della zona Bolzano all'arancione prima di Natale, quindi gli impianti di sci rimarrebbero chiusi anche quest'anno.

Si valuta anche proroga dello stato di emergenza oltre il 31 dicembre. Speranza favorevole ma la decisione finale, che comunque appare scontata, spetterà a Draghi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani nazionali, il governo ha preso la sua decisione. Si va verso la riduzione di validità del Green Pass.
> Sarà un taglio di 3 o 6 mesi.
> Terza dose per tutti a gennaio. Il test rapido potrebbe valere solo un giorno. Per ristoranti, alberghi e piste da sci si valuta introduzione di "regola 2G": entreranno negli alberghi e nei ristoranti solo vaccinati e guariti.
> Stagione degli sci comunque a rischio per alcune regioni del nord: tendenza della zona Balzano all'arancione prima di Natale, quindi gli impianti di sci rimarrebbero chiusi anche quest'anno.
> ...



Non ho capito, quindi puoi entrare solo se hai il vaccino ? anche se ti tamponi e sei negativo non entri ?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani nazionali, il governo ha preso la sua decisione. Si va verso la riduzione di validità del Green Pass.
> Sarà un taglio di 3 o 6 mesi.
> Terza dose per tutti a gennaio. Il test rapido potrebbe valere solo un giorno. Per ristoranti, alberghi e piste da sci si valuta introduzione di "regola 2G": entreranno negli alberghi e nei ristoranti solo vaccinati e guariti.
> Stagione degli sci comunque a rischio per alcune regioni del nord: tendenza della zona Bolzano all'arancione prima di Natale, quindi gli impianti di sci rimarrebbero chiusi anche quest'anno.
> ...


Ci sta.

Cosi a pelle, i più estremisti contro green pass e vaccino, sono gli stessi che chiedono invece regole severissime per altri argomenti.

Praticamente la severità solo quando non tocca loro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, quindi puoi entrare solo se hai il vaccino ? anche se ti tamponi e sei negativo non entri ?



Con il 2G il tampone negativo non servirà più a nulla come in Germania.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani nazionali, il governo ha preso la sua decisione. Si va verso la riduzione di validità del Green Pass.
> Sarà un taglio di 3 o 6 mesi.
> Terza dose per tutti a gennaio. Il test rapido potrebbe valere solo un giorno. Per ristoranti, alberghi e piste da sci si valuta introduzione di "regola 2G": entreranno negli alberghi e nei ristoranti solo vaccinati e guariti.
> Stagione degli sci comunque a rischio per alcune regioni del nord: tendenza della zona Bolzano all'arancione prima di Natale, quindi gli impianti di sci rimarrebbero chiusi anche quest'anno.
> ...


Qualcuno mi spieghi perchè se il mio carletto mi invita per giocare a calcio a 5 al giovedi sera dopo il lavoro posso trovarmi in campo muso contro muso con un negazionista, un potenziale positivo, un no vax ma poi posso sciare in sicurezza , andare al cinema protetto o prendere un caffè senza patemi.

Qualcuno me lo spieghi perchè io non lo capisco .


----------



## JoKeR (17 Novembre 2021)

Ennesimo scempio. Ennesima verogna.
Sono passati quasi due anni e non è più tollerabile tutto questo.
Detto da un vaccinato che è stato maluccio, ma senza fare segnalazioni, e che è stato colpito durissimo in famiglia dal COVID.
Sei mesi di durata, ancora restrizioni.... follia alla ennesima potenza.... ho smesso anche di leggere studi scientifici o informarmi al riguardo, come ho fatto fino alla vaccinazione con Moderna.

Pagliacci tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani nazionali, il governo ha preso la sua decisione. Si va verso la riduzione di validità del Green Pass.
> Sarà un taglio di 3 o 6 mesi.
> Terza dose per tutti a gennaio. Il test rapido potrebbe valere solo un giorno. Per ristoranti, alberghi e piste da sci si valuta introduzione di "regola 2G": entreranno negli alberghi e nei ristoranti solo vaccinati e guariti.
> Stagione degli sci comunque a rischio per alcune regioni del nord: tendenza della zona Bolzano all'arancione prima di Natale, quindi gli impianti di sci rimarrebbero chiusi anche quest'anno.
> ...


Aggiungo: secondo me va un po' modificata questa cosa dei colori.

Non ha più alcun senso. Chiudere le piste di Bolzano a fare? Che senso ha?
Piuttosto dai totale libertà ai vaccinati / guariti / tamponati

Se Bolzano è terra di no-vax, non è che devi segargli le gambe chiudendo al turismo invernale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con il 2G il tampone negativo non servirà più a nulla come in Germania.


Ma che senso ha ? se uno fa il tampone ed è negativo è negativo.


----------



## Giek (17 Novembre 2021)

Ma sul green pass c’è scritto che la validità è di 12 mesi dalla data dell’ultima somministrazione. Non l’ho scritto io ma il ministero della salute. Adesso cambiano ancora. Va bene ma posso permettermi di dire che anche loro non ci stanno capendo nulla?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha ? se uno fa il tampone ed è negativo è negativo.


Penso che il tampone rapido fallisca di un buon 30%

Se non ho capito male...


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Giek ha scritto:


> Ma sul green pass c’è scritto che la validità è di 12 mesi dalla data dell’ultima somministrazione. Non l’ho scritto io ma il ministero della salute. Adesso cambiano ancora. Va bene ma posso permettermi di dire che anche loro non ci stanno capendo nulla?


Non potevano sapere 4 mesi fa che il vaccino inizia a calare a 7 mesi.

O almeno non in tutta sicurezza, forse speravano che nei "giovani" 30 enni e 40 enni la risposta fosse più duratura.

Sono solo ipotesi le mie eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso che il tampone rapido fallisca di un buon 30%
> 
> Se non ho capito male...


Ahhhhh test rapito, mi ero perso questa parte. 
Si comunque è l'ennesimo tentativo di obbligare i NoVax a vaccinarsi.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha ? se uno fa il tampone ed è negativo è negativo.


Il Green Pass ha lo scopo di incentivare tutti a vaccinarsi, non ha alcun motivo sanitario. Ad ammetterlo, almeno stando alle parole di Sgarbi qui, è stato lo stesso Draghi.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso che il tampone rapido fallisca di un buon 30%
> 
> Se non ho capito male...


Per andare a lavorare però lo accettano.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ahhhhh test rapito, mi ero perso questa parte.
> Si comunque è l'ennesimo tentativo di obbligare i NoVax a vaccinarsi.


Si ma non sicurissimo, ma mi pare che la diatriba fosse su questo.

Pero' magari lo faranno valere anche per il molecolare, non prendere per oro colato.

Comunque son solo forzature per far vaccinare.

Opinabilissima la forma, pero' ha funzionato, non abbastanza, ma rispetto agli altri paesi senza dubbio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Green Pass ha lo scopo di incentivare tutti a vaccinarsi, non ha alcun motivo sanitario. Ad ammetterlo, almeno stando alle parole di Sgarbi qui, è stato lo stesso Draghi.


Torniamo al discorso dell altro giorno, fatevi sto vaccino altrimenti non ne usciamo più.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per andare a lavorare però lo accettano.


E ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Novembre 2021)

Dopo aver passato lo scorso natale solo come un cane lontano da amici e famiglia, quest'anno non ne ho proprio voglia. Ho già diverse serate prese col mio gruppo giù in Campania, se mi costringono a tagliare pure queste divento matto


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Green Pass ha lo scopo di incentivare tutti a vaccinarsi, non ha alcun motivo sanitario. Ad ammetterlo, almeno stando alle parole di Sgarbi qui, è stato lo stesso Draghi.


E' chiaro

Diciamo che coglie un piccione e mezzo con una fava: forzi tutti a vaccinarsi e al contempo trovi qualche positivo in giro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ahhhhh test rapito, mi ero perso questa parte.
> Si comunque è l'ennesimo tentativo di obbligare i NoVax a vaccinarsi.



No, qualunque tipo di tampone. Hanno limitato a sole due categorie: vaccinati e guariti.
In alcune regioni tedesche hanno messo il "2G PLUS" (no, non sto scherzando, si chiama così) dove bisogna presentare ANCHE il tampone negativo oltre allo stato di vaccinato.

Questo in Germania. Bisogna capire se prenderanno pari pari questo modello.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Novembre 2021)

Ci sarebbe bisogno del ritorno delle brigate rosse in questo paese


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2021)

Delinquenti come questi non si sono mai visti nella storia dell’umanità


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, qualunque tipo di tampone. Hanno limitato a sole due categorie categoriche: vaccinati e guariti.
> In alcune regioni tedesche hanno messo il "2G PLUS" (no, non sto scherzando, si chiama così) dove bisogna presentare ANCHE il tampone negativo oltre allo stato di vaccinato.
> 
> Questo in Germania. Bisogna capire se prenderanno pari pari questo modello.


In Germania hanno eletto un bel dittatorello, che già sta pensando di mettere restrizioni ovunque, sembra di sentir parlare Ricciardi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Torniamo al discorso dell altro giorno, fatevi sto vaccino altrimenti non ne usciamo più.


Aridanghete, non ne esci lo stesso uguale. Non è il 10-15% a impedire di uscire dalla pandemia.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spieghi perchè se il mio carletto mi invita per giocare a calcio a 5 al giovedi sera dopo il lavoro posso trovarmi in campo muso contro muso con un negazionista, un potenziale positivo, un no vax ma poi posso sciare in sicurezza , andare al cinema protetto o prendere un caffè senza patemi.
> 
> Qualcuno me lo spieghi perchè io non lo capisco .



Pagliacciata
Ormai è tutta una PAGLIACCIATA. Che schifo


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Giek ha scritto:


> Ma sul green pass c’è scritto che la validità è di 12 mesi dalla data dell’ultima somministrazione. Non l’ho scritto io ma il ministero della salute. Adesso cambiano ancora. Va bene ma posso permettermi di dire che anche loro non ci stanno capendo nulla?


Tutto fatto ad arte per continuare così. Non ne usciamo più, il dado è tratto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutto fatto ad arte per continuare così. Non ne usciamo più, il dado è tratto


Non ne usciamo più perché la maggioranza sorregge il gioco, tanto è colpa di quelle 4 persone che non si sono vaccinate...


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2021)

Ma con tutte queste figuracce all'esecutivo, Draghi potrà permettersi di essere il prossimo PDR? Rischierebbe di essere l'uomo al quirinale più impopolare di sempre. Vabbè, ormai sono capaci di tutto questi.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Delinquenti come questi non si sono mai visti nella storia dell’umanità


È la fine admin
Abbiamo tra i peggiori lestofanti europei..ma tanto alla fine sono tutti uguali. L’osso non lo mollano più ormai


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ne usciamo più perché la maggioranza sorregge il gioco, tanto è colpa di quelle 4 persone che non si sono vaccinate...


Ci stanno cadendo in pieno ti rendi conto?
Io sono vaccinato ma riesco a ragionare con la mia testa e capisco che è una pagliacciata. Anche se fossimo tutti vaccinati non cambierebbe proprio nulla


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ne usciamo più perché la maggioranza sorregge il gioco, tanto è colpa di quelle 4 persone che non si sono vaccinate...


Hanno ordinato dosi per miliardi di euro, sto stato di emergenza verrà procrastinato per diversi anni, nel frattempo adotteranno misure sempre più restrittive volte a togliere progressivamente la libertà. Mi aspetto porcate come togliere il contante, controllo totale sui conti correnti, schedatura e adozione di intelligenza artificiale in modo sempre più invasivo.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma con tutte queste figuracce all'esecutivo, Draghi potrà permettersi di essere il prossimo PDR? Rischierebbe di essere l'uomo al quirinale più impopolare di sempre. Vabbè, ormai sono capaci di tutto questi.


Ma se lo stanno santificando da mesi…
Mi ha deluso tantissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, qualunque tipo di tampone. Hanno limitato a sole due categorie: vaccinati e guariti.
> In alcune regioni tedesche hanno messo il "2G PLUS" (no, non sto scherzando, si chiama così) dove bisogna presentare ANCHE il tampone negativo oltre allo stato di vaccinato.
> 
> Questo in Germania. Bisogna capire se prenderanno pari pari questo modello.


se vabbè, e poi? faccio prima a stare a casa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno ordinato dosi per miliardi di euro, sto stato di emergenza verrà procrastinato per diversi anni, nel frattempo adotteranno misure sempre più restrittive volte a togliere progressivamente la libertà. Mi aspetto porcate come togliere il contante, controllo totale sui conti correnti, schedatura e adozione di intelligenza artificiale in modo sempre più invasivo.



Quel genio di Speranza e quel pagliaccio di Conte avevano puntato quasi tutto sui contratti J&J e Astrazeneca, adesso messi praticamente al bando... e se ne vantavano anche nelle conferenze serali dell'avvocatuccio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci stanno cadendo in pieno ti rendi conto?
> Io sono vaccinato ma riesco a ragionare con la mia testa e capisco che è una pagliacciata. Anche se fossimo tutti vaccinati non cambierebbe proprio nulla


ma finchè la situazione rimane così va bene, o no?
mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vabbè, e poi? faccio prima a stare a casa.


In che senso?

In Italia ci sono 45.000.000 di vaccinati, possono fare quello che vogliono.

Più i bambini, siamo al 90% di italiani liberi sostanzialmente

O non ho capito io?


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno ordinato dosi per miliardi di euro, sto stato di emergenza verrà procrastinato per diversi anni, nel frattempo adotteranno misure sempre più restrittive volte a togliere progressivamente la libertà. Mi aspetto porcate come* togliere il contante, controllo totale sui conti correnti,* schedatura e adozione di intelligenza artificiale in modo sempre più invasivo.


ma magari!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> 
> In Italia ci sono 45.000.000 di vaccinati, possono fare quello che vogliono.
> 
> O non ho capito io?


ha detto che il 2g plus devi avere sia vaccino che tampone. che è roba contro logica


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma finchè la situazione rimane così va bene, o no?
> mi sono perso qualcosa?


In che senso?
Qua non va bene che tirano fuori sempre una nuova pagliacciata


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto porcate come togliere il contante


Ma magari!


7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> controllo totale sui conti correnti


Già c'è


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha detto che il 2g plus devi avere sia vaccino che tampone. che è roba contro logica


ma va!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma se lo stanno santificando da mesi…
> Mi ha deluso tantissimo


Ma chi lo santifica? I giornali venduti? Perfino Il Fatto Quotidiano (ovviamente perché è il successore del loro idolo Conte, di certo non perché stanno chiudendo tante imprese nel nostro paese) gli sta andando contro nonostante sia appoggiato dai grillini. Stiamo in ogni caso parlando di un probabile futuro PDR (e una figura che dovrebbe rappresentare l'unità del paese), che viene più volte insultato nelle pubbliche piazze. Sarebbe la prima volta, almeno nella storia recente.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Tra poco tireranno fuori il green pass da vaccino per accedere al proprio conto corrente e poter usare i propri fondi. Siamo al delirio totale.
Stanno obbligando tutti all terza dose e spero che in massa venga rifiutata dalla gente


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo santifica? I giornali venduti? Perfino Il Fatto Quotidiano (ovviamente perché è il successore del loro idolo Conte, di certo non perché stanno chiudendo tante imprese nel nostro paese) gli sta andando contro nonostante sia appoggiato dai grillini. Stiamo in ogni caso parlando di un probabile futuro PDR (e una figura che dovrebbe rappresentare l'unità del paese), che viene più volte insultato nelle pubbliche piazze. Sarebbe la prima volta, almeno nella storia recente.


Ma la maggioranza della gente lo appoggia dai, con chi parlo e parlo tutti a dire che sta facendo bene. Io spero in Silvio presidente onestamente.
Draghi mi ha troppo deluso


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tra poco tireranno fuori il green pass da vaccino per accedere al proprio conto corrente e poter usare i propri fondi. Siamo al delirio totale.
> Stanno obbligando tutti all terza dose e spero che in massa venga rifiutata dalla gente


Boh, se davvero il vaccino piano piano smette di proteggere con due sole dosi, torniamo a marzo 2020 tra 1 anno.

No? Nemmeno io sbavo all' idea, anzi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ma va!



Come ma va? In Germania è così.
2G-> vaccino o guarigione

Poi eccezioni in alcune regioni:
2G Plus -> vaccino o guarigione + tampone.
3G -> vaccino o guarigione o tampone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Qua non va bene che tirano fuori sempre una nuova pagliacciata


ma quali pagliacciate in particolare?
intendo che se adesso sei vaccinato fai tutto e la situazione è vivibile.
TI circa +5 contro +100 dello scorso anno
ospedali +100 invece di +1000.
morti 50-60 invece di 1000.

questa è una situazione accettabile per me, che ti consente di fare (forse) qualche piccola restrizione a gennaio o forse niente. non so come evolverà ma al momento va bene.
se c'è da fare 1 vaccino ogni 6 o 9 o 12 mesi per qualche anno chissenefrega, mio parere.


----------



## earl22 (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha detto che il 2g plus devi avere sia vaccino che tampone. che è roba contro logica


sarebbe contro logica se il vaccinato non si infetta e non trasmette il virus. il problema è che dopo 2 anni la maggior parte delle persone è convinta che con il vaccino sia impenetrabile


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno ordinato dosi per miliardi di euro, sto stato di emergenza verrà procrastinato per diversi anni, nel frattempo adotteranno misure sempre più restrittive volte a togliere progressivamente la libertà. Mi aspetto porcate come togliere il contante, controllo totale sui conti correnti, schedatura e adozione di intelligenza artificiale in modo sempre più invasivo.


è già tutto scritto.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, se davvero il vaccino piano piano smette di proteggere con due sole dosi, torniamo a marzo 2020 tra 1 anno.
> 
> No? Nemmeno io sbavo all' idea, anzi.


Devono rassegnarsi e andare avanti, basta, come sta facendo l’uk. Non sparirà mai e non possono condannare tutti a vaccini eterni. La cosa comincia a diventare ridicola. Come a marzo 2020 come ci torni? Facessero i lochdaun e i blocchi per i vecchi e i fragili.
Non avevi detto che entro l’estate finiva tutto?


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

earl22 ha scritto:


> sarebbe contro logica se il vaccinato non si infetta e non trasmette il virus. il problema è che dopo 2 anni la maggior parte delle persone è convinta che con il vaccino sia impenetrabile


se mi vaccino è per avere vantaggi, non per sport.
se devo fare anche il tampone sto a casa che è meglio.
ma cosa siamo? cavie?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quali pagliacciate in particolare?
> intendo che se adesso sei vaccinato fai tutto e la situazione è vivibile.
> TI circa +5 contro +100 dello scorso anno
> ospedali +100 invece di +1000.
> ...


A tuo parere. Io non voglio fare vaccini ogni 6 mesi per una cosa che manco fosse l’ebola.
Si sta esagerando. Le pagliacciate sono queste Che stiamo vedendo da mesi. Tanto non molleranno l’osso


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non avevi detto che entro l’estate finiva tutto?


Visto che ho indovinato ? Per ora, il vaccino funziona  e chi l' ha fatto è libero ( quasi) come una farfalla


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Devono rassegnarsi e andare avanti, basta, come sta facendo l’uk.


In Uk guarda che hanno fatto la terza dose


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visto che ho indovinato ? Per ora, il vaccino funziona


Cosa avresti indovinato? 
Siamo a novembre e ancora andiamo avanti con questa pagliacciata. Non ne siamo fuori e non ne saremo fuori per tanto tempo


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In Uk guarda che hanno fatto la terza dose


Togliendo ogni restrizione, ogni stupidaggine, ogni minaccia.
Se fanno così, la terza dose la faccio volentieri.
Niente cenci in faccia, niente distanziamento, niente grincazz, niente di niente.
Lo faremo mai noi? Ovviamente no


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E ci mancherebbe!


Quindi il tampone vale ed è attendibile.
Per votare il green pass non l'hanno chiesto.

E' un virus astensionista.

Io purtroppo le contraddizioni e le posizioni di comodo non le mando giù.
O si è coerenti o si perde la credibilità. Per quanto mi riguarda l'hanno persa da tempo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tra poco tireranno fuori il green pass da vaccino per accedere al proprio conto corrente e poter usare i propri fondi. Siamo al delirio totale.
> Stanno obbligando tutti all terza dose e spero che in massa venga rifiutata dalla gente



Io ho rifiutato anche la 1° dose,pensa un pò  
E più sento gli imbecilli del governo dire "vaccinatevi vaccinatevi vaccinatevi",più non mi vaccino.
Più vedo queste pagliacciate con le *restrizioni per le persone tamponate e SANE*,più non mi vaccino.

E soprattutto,quando sento gli imbecilli NON al governo (parlo della gente comune) scrivere ad altri di vaccinarsi per porre fine al covid,beh,se prima avevo l'1% di possibilità di concedere il braccio per il siero magico,ora siamo sotto allo 0.
Incredibile pensare che esistano ancora persone che credono ciecamente a questi pagliacci.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, quindi puoi entrare solo se hai il vaccino ? anche se ti tamponi e sei negativo non entri ?


Il tampone purtroppo è un finto controllo, vado a farmi il tampone e risulto negativo ma potrei essere contagiato 2 ore dopo averlo fatto e quindi portare il covid in giro e comunque non sarei protetto se per caso nella struttura ci fosse un positivo...
Il concetto primario è evitare che anche in caso di contagio ci siano ripercussioni gravi, e questo scudo solo il vaccino lo può dare..


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi il tampone vale ed è attendibile.
> Per votare il green pass non l'hanno chiesto.
> 
> E' un virus astensionista.
> ...


Esatto. COERENZA, questa sconosciuta.
La totale mancanza di coerenza palesa la loro malafede e incompetenza.
Come te, io l’incoerenza non la mando giù.
Credibilità? Non appartiene a questi lestofanti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma magari!
> 
> Già c'è


Magari de che... L'utilizzo della tecnologia e dell'intelligenza artificiale dovrebbe essere finalizzato al miglioramento del tenore di vita della gente, non per effettuare ulteriori controlli. Per non parlare del fatto che stanno togliendo di mezzo anche il garante della privacy che può essere scavalcato per ragioni di "interesse pubblico". Vallo a definire l'interesse pubblico.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il tampone purtroppo è un finto controllo, vado a farmi il tampone e risulto negativo ma potrei essere contagiato 2 ore dopo averlo fatto e quindi portare il covid in giro e comunque non sarei protetto se per caso nella struttura ci fosse un positivo...
> Il concetto primario è evitare che anche in caso di contagio ci siano ripercussioni gravi, e questo scudo solo il vaccino lo può dare..


Io conosco personalmente docenti no-vax che alle 7 fanno il tampone in farmacia e alle 8 sono in classe a fare lezione.
Il tampone vale o non vale?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il tampone purtroppo è un finto controllo, vado a farmi il tampone e risulto negativo ma potrei essere contagiato 2 ore dopo averlo fatto e quindi portare il covid in giro e comunque non sarei protetto se per caso nella struttura ci fosse un positivo...
> Il concetto primario è evitare che anche in caso di contagio ci siano ripercussioni gravi, e questo scudo solo il vaccino lo può dare..


A me sembra una cosa ridicola questa cosa che dici..senza offesa


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ho rifiutato anche la 1° dose,pensa un pò
> E più sento gli imbecilli del governo dire "vaccinatevi vaccinatevi vaccinatevi",più non mi vaccino.
> Più vedo queste pagliacciate con le *restrizioni per le persone tamponate e SANE*,più non mi vaccino.
> 
> ...


Capisco il tuo discorso e sono d’accordo con te


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto. COERENZA, questa sconosciuta.
> La totale mancanza di coerenza palesa la loro malafede e incompetenza.
> Come te, io l’incoerenza non la mando giù.
> Credibilità? Non appartiene a questi lestofanti


Niente Edo, è un concetto che non viene recepito.
Tanto ti risponderanno i soliti noti che la situazione è difficile per tutti e che la soluzione non esiste.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Niente Edo, è un concetto che non viene recepito.
> Tanto ti risponderanno i soliti noti che la situazione è difficile per tutti e che la soluzione non esiste.


Ovvio. Tanto si bevono tutto, non c’è problema no?
Come siamo finiti male..
Adesso manco più i tamponi vanno bene..


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Magari de che... L'utilizzo della tecnologia e dell'intelligenza artificiale dovrebbe essere finalizzato al miglioramento del tenore di vita della gente, non per effettuare ulteriori controlli. Per non parlare del fatto che stanno togliendo di mezzo anche il garante della privacy che può essere scavalcato per ragioni di "interesse pubblico". Vallo a definire l'interesse pubblico.


Io parlavo del contante.

So che violerebbe da una parte un po' di privacy, ma mi farebbe sentire molto molto meglio non essere tra i pochi idioti che pagano tutte le tasse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani nazionali, il governo ha preso la sua decisione. Si va verso la riduzione di validità del Green Pass.
> Sarà un taglio di 3 o 6 mesi.
> Terza dose per tutti a gennaio. Il test rapido potrebbe valere solo un giorno. Per ristoranti, alberghi e piste da sci si valuta introduzione di "regola 2G": entreranno negli alberghi e nei ristoranti solo vaccinati e guariti.
> Stagione degli sci comunque a rischio per alcune regioni del nord: tendenza della zona Bolzano all'arancione prima di Natale, quindi gli impianti di sci rimarrebbero chiusi anche quest'anno.
> ...


Se il vaccino perde efficacia nel tempo non vedo molte alternative al ripetere la dose, altrimenti è tutto inutile e si torna al punto di partenza...questo purtroppo era uno dei limiti più gravi relativo alla sperimentazione "breve"...non c'è stato il tempo per avere sufficienti ritorni di informazioni sulla durata della protezione e i modelli statistici se non hai sufficienti dati rispetto alle variabili non sono mai attendibili (vedi le previsioni del tempo per intenderci)

Le alternative sono le solite: vaccinazione di massa o chiusure, oppure il "lascia che sia" ma abbiamo già visto che è inattuabile perché lo sappiamo bene cosa succede poi, migliaia di contagiati e ricoverati al giorno e morti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io parlavo del contante.
> 
> So che violerebbe da una parte un po' di privacy, ma mi farebbe sentire molto molto meglio non essere tra i pochi idioti che pagano tutte le tasse.


Le tasse le pago pure io, ma sai che significa dover giustificare ogni minimo movimento? Secondo te l'agenzia delle entrate ha assunto data scientist per diletto? Comunque non voglio andare off topic, in generale il succo del discorso è che la finalità è quella di togliere un pezzetto di libertà per volta, in qualsiasi ambito. Poi se a te piace, è un altro discorso. A me no.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cosa avresti indovinato?
> Siamo a novembre e ancora andiamo avanti con questa pagliacciata. Non ne siamo fuori e non ne saremo fuori per tanto tempo


Quale pagliacciata?

Io non ho mai detto sarebbe sparita la pandemia in senso assoluto, se non lo specificato me ne assumo tutte le colpe, sovrastimo l' intelletto dei miei interlocutori.

Io parlavo in senso relativo, e io è da giugno che sostanzialmente faccio tutto quello che voglio.

Le seccature come mascherina e/o greenpass, perchè seccature sono chiaramente, sono assolutamente fisiologiche.

Per me accettabili in questa fase di "uscita" dalla pandemia, quasi normali ( come ben dici invece a queste cose in UK interessano zero).
Forse un eccesso di precauzione, per carità.

Ma io mi sento totalmente libero adesso, ma veramente.

Tu ( e pure io), seguiamo ogni notizia e spiffero quindi non siamo razionali del tutto.

Ma la sciura di Voghera che non guarda TG e non sa cosa sia l' informazione, a parte la mascherina al supermercato non sa nemmeno cosa succede.

E mi auguro vivamente continui cosi! 

Anche se, devo ammettere ogni tanto un po' mi fanno paura con le minacce, visto che ormai siamo al 85% di vaccinati, e sarebbe il caso la smettessero di minacciare chiusure e misure drastiche.

Come scritto sopra, vada per il principio di precauzione ( mascherine e green pass), ma se andassero oltre, ti dovrei assolutamente dare ragione e sinceramente mi incazzerei anche un po' perchè scadrebbero nel ridicolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se il vaccino perde efficacia nel tempo non vedo molte alternative al ripetere la dose, altrimenti è tutto inutile e si torna al punto di partenza...questo purtroppo era uno dei limiti più gravi relativo alla sperimentazione "breve"...non c'è stato il tempo per avere sufficienti ritorni di informazioni sulla durata della protezione e i modelli statistici se non hai sufficienti dati rispetto alle variabili non sono mai attendibili (vedi le previsioni del tempo per intenderci)
> 
> Le alternative sono le solite: vaccinazione di massa o chiusure, oppure il "lascia che sia" ma abbiamo già visto che è inattuabile perché lo sappiamo bene cosa succede poi, migliaia di contagiati e ricoverati al giorno e morti


A un certo punto bisogna anche arrendersi eh.

Ogni cittadino , a mio modo di vedere, il suo l'ha fatto porgendo il braccio per le canoniche due dosi.
Poi se io mi devo vaccinare due volte in sei mesi e devo doppiare chi non lo vuole fare col virus che nel frattempo muta e frega sia me che chi non vuole vaccinarsi.. mi spieghi la logica e a che gioco stiamo giocando?
Nel frattempo mascherine, distanze, gel per le mani, no baci e no abbracci, natale immolato all'altare della prevenzione, tamponi a fiumi, no agli sport di contatto in classe - si alla partita al pomeriggio tra amici, no al green pass per votare - si al green pass per prendere un caffè, ecc ecc.

Io mi sento vagamente preso per il culo e sono stanco.
Vaccinate le categorie a rischio e chiunque voglia vaccinarsi e finiamola qua.


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2021)

Non ho capito quindi per il lavoro come funziona? non più il tampone ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho capito quindi per il lavoro come funziona? non più il tampone ?



2g, se lo fanno, solo per ristoranti, alberghi e sci.
Per il lavoro resta come ora, il tampone è ancora valido.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le tasse le pago pure io, ma sai che significa dover giustificare ogni minimo movimento? Secondo te l'agenzia delle entrate ha assunto data scientist per diletto? Comunque non voglio andare off topic, in generale il succo del discorso è che la finalità è quella di togliere un pezzetto di libertà per volta, in qualsiasi ambito. Poi se a te piace, è un altro discorso. A me no.


Ma ti pare che devi giustificare ogni movimento??
Mica si mettono a controllare miliardi di transazioni, è impossibile.

Comunque capisco bene cosa vuoi dire, tranquillo.

Detto questo, non mi guardassero male pagherei pure il caffè con lo smartwatch.

Cose illegali non ne faccio più , quindi se fosse una garanzia di distruzione totale dell' evasione, vedrei il bicchiere mezzo pieno.

Comunque non accadrà mai, altrimenti le cosche mafiose andrebbero a prenderli in casa.


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 2g, se lo fanno, solo per ristoranti, alberghi e sci.
> Per il lavoro resta come ora.


ok grazie tanto vivevo già da recluso...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

Giek ha scritto:


> Ma sul green pass c’è scritto che la validità è di 12 mesi dalla data dell’ultima somministrazione. Non l’ho scritto io ma il ministero della salute. Adesso cambiano ancora. Va bene ma posso permettermi di dire che anche loro non ci stanno capendo nulla?


Certo che si può dire, ed in effetti è così...o meglio...riassumerei la situazione così:
- Scienziati ne capiscono circa il 50% e gli viene chiesto come comportarsi quindi dettano linee guida " a tentativi" cercando di essere più restrittivi possibili
- Gli economisti non ne capiscono nulla ma dettano alcune regole perché altrimenti la società andrebbe a rotoli
- I politici fanno un balletto tra seguire i CTS senza andare troppo contro gli economisti e soprattutto guardando al loro orticello (vedi Lega e FDI che arrivano per fino a strizzare l'occhio ai no vax...)
- La massa capisce poco o nulla e si divide in 2 categorie
chi è ignorante ma sa di non sapere e quindi accetta la situazione e si adegua
chi è ignorantissimo e c'ha la laurea in FB e YT che sa tutto e va a fare il fenomeno in piazza

Purtroppo in questa situazione IN CUI NESSUNO HA RISPSOTE CERTE E SOLUZIONI PRONTE ci comportiamo come facevano gli antichi che andavano da chi in teoria era più saggio o esperto quando ci si trovava di fronte per esempio ad una siccità inaspettata...e sti esperti (che del caso specifico però non avevano risposte) andavano a tentativi..


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che si può dire, ed in effetti è così...o meglio...riassumerei la situazione così:
> - Scienziati ne capiscono circa il 50% e gli viene chiesto come comportarsi quindi dettano linee guida " a tentativi" cercando di essere più restrittivi possibili
> - Gli economisti non ne capiscono nulla ma dettano alcune regole perché altrimenti la società andrebbe a rotoli
> - I politici fanno un balletto tra seguire i CTS senza andare troppo contro gli economisti e soprattutto guardando al loro orticello (vedi Lega e FDI che arrivano per fino a strizzare l'occhio ai no vax...)
> ...


Certo che è cosi

Anzi, avessero avuto risposte precise e chiare su tutto in breve tempo, io sarei senza dubbio dalla parte dei complottari, perchè non sarebbe affatto una cosa normale, ma studiata e preparata.

Volessero ingannarci tutti, lo farebbero molto molto meglio ed in maniera più intelligente.


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani nazionali, il governo ha preso la sua decisione. Si va verso la riduzione di validità del Green Pass.
> Sarà un taglio di 3 o 6 mesi.
> Terza dose per tutti a gennaio. Il test rapido potrebbe valere solo un giorno. Per ristoranti, alberghi e piste da sci si valuta introduzione di "regola 2G": entreranno negli alberghi e nei ristoranti solo vaccinati e guariti.
> Stagione degli sci comunque a rischio per alcune regioni del nord: tendenza della zona Bolzano all'arancione prima di Natale, quindi gli impianti di sci rimarrebbero chiusi anche quest'anno.
> ...


c'è chi ha fatto finta di nulla per mesi, eppure sono state riportate passo per passo, ora che sta succedendo si risveglia


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quale pagliacciata?
> 
> Io non ho mai detto sarebbe sparita la pandemia in senso assoluto, se non lo specificato me ne assumo tutte le colpe, sovrastimo l' intelletto dei miei interlocutori.
> 
> ...


Non bisogna essere egoisti quando si fanno certe valutazioni perchè se ognuno guarda il suo orticello non va bene.
Ma tu sai cosa vuol dire a 8 anni stare otto ore con la mascherina o non poter fare una partita a calcio nell'ora di educazione fisica?
Esercizi distanziati.

Questi sono disastri.
Danni che si ripercuoteranno negli anni.

Come cresceranno questi bambini?
E ti cito solo una categoria colpita dall'emergenza.

E presto toccherà anche ai più piccini porgere il braccio.
Poi vediamo le mamme che fanno e ci sarà da piangere quando si scaglieranno genitore contro genitore.


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 2g, se lo fanno, solo per ristoranti, alberghi e sci.
> Per il lavoro resta come ora, il tampone è ancora valido.


ma anche per il lavoro il tampone viene ridotto a 24hr ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che si può dire, ed in effetti è così...o meglio...riassumerei la situazione così:
> - Scienziati ne capiscono circa il 50% e gli viene chiesto come comportarsi quindi dettano linee guida " a tentativi" cercando di essere più restrittivi possibili
> - Gli economisti non ne capiscono nulla ma dettano alcune regole perché altrimenti la società andrebbe a rotoli
> - I politici fanno un balletto tra seguire i CTS senza andare troppo contro gli economisti e soprattutto guardando al loro orticello (vedi Lega e FDI che arrivano per fino a strizzare l'occhio ai no vax...)
> ...


Guarda che basandosi sull'ignoranza ti fregano per qualsiasi cosa, persino sulla connessione che c'hai a casa... ti devi documentare, più cose sai oggi e meglio è. A ogni modo per decidere se somministrarsi o meno un vaccino non c'è bisogno di una laurea in medicina, non è che ti devi mettere a svilupparlo, ma solo sapere a cosa vai incontro sulla base di ciò che leggi, ti fai una idea e poi cerchi di capire cosa fare. Come quando ti iscrivi in palestra, ci stanno quelli che ti dicono che devi prendere 30 grammi di proteine ogni tre ore e pensando che fanno palestra da anni li segui lo stesso? Ripeto... la propria salute è un bene prezioso, quindi prima di inocularmi qualcosa di molto dubbio ci penso parecchio e voglio saperne di più.


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha ? se uno fa il tampone ed è negativo è negativo.


ancora così stai messo ?
dal primo giorno TUTTO ciò che è fatto serve per far vaccinare più persone possibile.
NULLA HA SENSO LOGICO, se non in quell'ottica
dal primo momento provano a complicare o rovinare la vita delle persone che non si vaccinano per farle cedere

"si esce solo con il vaccino" ormai è il loro centro di tutto, è il verbo come il grande leader nordcoreano


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A un certo punto bisogna anche arrendersi eh.
> 
> Ogni cittadino , a mio modo di vedere, il suo l'ha fatto porgendo il braccio per le canoniche due dosi.
> Poi se io mi devo vaccinare due volte in sei mesi e devo doppiare chi non lo vuole fare col virus che nel frattempo muta e frega sia me che chi non vuole vaccinarsi.. mi spieghi la logica e a che gioco stiamo giocando?
> ...


Hai riassunto tutto perfettamente. Basta farsi prendere per i fondelli. È solo una pagliacciata


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Sempre per riportare episodi di vita vissuta : conosco famiglie che per permettere alle figlie di fare danza devono fare tre tamponi a settimana.
Alcune palestre hanno cambiato gli orari e le giornate affichè le tre sedute di allenamento cadano dentro due tamponi anzichè due , il tutto per aiutare le famiglie e venir loro incontro nelle spese.
E' il tampone che indirizza la vita.

Poi però se le bambine vogliono pomeriggio organizzare una festa di compleanno non c'è sbirro che vigili.

Ecco, io queste contraddizioni non le concepisco.
Il tampone è uno strumento o una tassa??


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma se lo stanno santificando da mesi…
> Mi ha deluso tantissimo


In quasi un anno non ha fatto una sega, nonostante siano tutti ai suoi piedi, manco una riformina del menga, una liberalizzazione seria, nulla, l'unica cosa fatta da Draghi è il green pass. Peggio di Monti, altro osannato a non finire


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sempre per riportare episodi di vita vissuta : conosco famiglie che per permettere alle figlie di fare danza devono fare tre tamponi a settimana.
> Alcune palestre hanno cambiato gli orari e le giornate affichè le tre sedute di allenamento cadano dentro due tamponi anzichè due , il tutto per aiutare le famiglie e venir loro incontro nelle spese.
> E' il tampone che indirizza la vita.
> 
> ...


Dipende come conviene a loro. Un giorno il tampone è uno strumento, poi una tassa, poi una cosa inutile ecc


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In quasi un anno non ha fatto una sega, nonostante siano tutti ai suoi piedi, manco una riformina del menga, una liberalizzazione seria, nulla, l'unica cosa fatta da Draghi è il green pass. Peggio di Monti, altro osannato a non finire


Purtroppo si…una delusione enorme per me


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dipende come conviene a loro. Un giorno il tampone è uno strumento, poi una tassa, poi una cosa inutile ecc


Farmacie e laboratori che hanno ormai fatto convenzioni con le palestre eh.
Business ad alti livelli.


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se mi vaccino è per avere vantaggi, non per sport.
> se devo fare anche il tampone sto a casa che è meglio.
> ma cosa siamo? cavie?


mi hai fatto sorridere.
persone da un mese fanno la fila al freddo fuori le farmacie e tu ti scaldi solo per un'ipotesi di tampone.
comunque in certi mestieri è già così, fanno il tampone anche ai vaccinati.
indirettamente hai confermato la porcata, avere vantaggi sociali per motivi politici non necessariamente di salute


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quale pagliacciata?
> 
> Io non ho mai detto sarebbe sparita la pandemia in senso assoluto, se non lo specificato me ne assumo tutte le colpe, sovrastimo l' intelletto dei miei interlocutori.
> 
> ...


Tutta questa storia ormai è una pagliacciata senza limiti che di sanitario ha ben poco…

senza fare sempre doppi sensi, avevi detto che ne saremmo usciti in estate ma poco importa cosa intendevi “davvero”.

la tua situazione non è quella di tutti, tu sei 1 su 60 milioni di esperienze. A me vivere così fa schifo ad esempio.

ormai viviamo tra minacce continue, sempre con la spada di damocle sulla testa, precauzioni che diventano obblighi. Ma pensi che siamo tutti scemi? Il gioco ormai è chiaro, si sta andando troppo oltre. Come ben dici, con l’85% di vaccinati ancora andiamo avanti? Basta, su. Invidio gli inglesi non sai quanto…


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi hai fatto sorridere.
> persone da un mese fanno la fila al freddo fuori le farmacie e tu ti scaldi solo per un'ipotesi di tampone.
> comunque in certi mestieri è già così, fanno il tampone anche ai vaccinati.
> indirettamente hai confermato la porcata, avere vantaggi sociali per motivi politici non necessariamente di salute


Un amico che vive a Dubai mi ha detto che i vaccinati da loro devono fare un tampone ogni tot di giorni per lavorare..
Da noi invece?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Farmacie e laboratori che hanno ormai fatto convenzioni con le palestre eh.
> Business ad alti livelli.


No ma che dici? Lo fanno per salvarci? Non ci sono interessi. Sei il solito complottistah kanon 5g trump fascio plus


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutta questa storia ormai è una pagliacciata senza limiti che di sanitario ha ben poco…
> 
> senza fare sempre doppi sensi, avevi detto che ne saremmo usciti in estate ma poco importa cosa intendevi “davvero”.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace la viviate con ansia, consiglio spassionato: vivete

Non c'è quasi nulla che non possiate fare oggi-

Comprendo che vi facciate plagiare dalle notizie, che ormai vengono date a mò di bombardamento continuo, ma se ti influisce a livello psicologico, smetti di informarti.
Non scherzo.

Fai quello che ti piace fare nella vita, fino a che non ci richiudono in casa di nuovo puoi fare tutto quello che ti passa per la mente ( quasi dai)


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fai quello che ti piace fare nella vita, f*ino a che non ci richiudono in casa di nuovo* puoi fare tutto quello che ti passa per la mente ( quasi dai)


cioè quando scadranno i sei mesi per milioni di persone che non rifaranno la terza dose.
tempo stimato: massimo febbraio

mi ricorda il film con Morgan Freeman dei malati terminali che facevano la lista delle ultime cose da fare

tic tac il tempo scorre


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quale pagliacciata?
> 
> Io non ho mai detto sarebbe sparita la pandemia in senso assoluto, se non lo specificato me ne assumo tutte le colpe, sovrastimo l' intelletto dei miei interlocutori.



Grazie, molto carino.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non bisogna essere egoisti quando si fanno certe valutazioni perchè se ognuno guarda il suo orticello non va bene.
> Ma tu sai cosa vuol dire a 8 anni stare otto ore con la mascherina o non poter fare una partita a calcio nell'ora di educazione fisica?
> Esercizi distanziati.
> 
> ...


E' un discorso che abbiamo già affrontato.

io ho il pregio/difetto di essere concreto ( so che restano parole anonime scritte sul web, ma mi viene riconosciuto quotidianamente anche nella vita non virtuale e mi porta buone gratificazioni in generale).

C'è una pandemia, la soluzione è il vaccino, vaccinassero anche i bambini ( poi se si scopre ci hanno usato come cavie scientemente vengo con te a fare la rivoluzione)

C'è una pandemia, si ritiene che con le mascherine e il distanziamento in questa fase sia più prudente tenerle come misure, anche qui va bene.

Ma non me lo faccio andare bene tout-court, ma perchè a mio personalissimo avviso la luce in fondo al tunnel la vedo.
Non ti so dire a quanta distanza sia questa luce, ma io la vedo.

Se poi tra 2 anni saremo qui ancora a fare gli stessi discorsi, mi sbagliavo, che ti devo dire.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi spiace la viviate con ansia, consiglio spassionato: vivete
> 
> Non c'è quasi nulla che non possiate fare oggi-
> 
> ...


Aspetta: 
A me non plagia nessuno, sia chiaro! Io ho la mia testa e il mio pensiero come vedi. Non sono come la massa che crede ad ogni babbiata detta.
Il punto è continuamente vivere minacciato, e grincaz e mascherine e speranza e quarantene e salviamo il Natale .
Io mi sono rotto le balle. Così come tanti altri.
La situazione è insopportabile ormai dopo 2 anni. A te sta bene e a me no. A te sta bene tutto e a me no


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie, molto carino.


non essere egocentrico gabri!

Non mi riferivo a te, era una considerazione generale, anche se sembra di no.

So benissimo, che ci tu ci arrivi da solo a capire che non poteva essere spento tutto come una lampadina.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Aspetta:
> A me non plagia nessuno, sia chiaro! Io ho la mia testa e il mio pensiero come vedi. Non sono come la massa che crede ad ogni babbiata detta.
> Il punto è continuamente vivere minacciato, e grincaz e mascherine e speranza e quarantene e salviamo il Natale .
> Io mi sono rotto le balle. Così come tanti altri.
> La situazione è insopportabile ormai dopo 2 anni. A te sta bene e a me no. A te sta bene tutto e a me no


Ma pure io, guarda che non è con concordo.

L' ho scritto mille volte che adesso devono piantarla, figurati.

Salvare natale da chi? da sto c...o?

Ci siamo vaccinati, devono smetterla. Guarda che la penso come te su questo.

Mi incazzerei a bestia anche io in caso di nuove restrizioni ai vaccinati, non credere.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' un discorso che abbiamo già affrontato.
> 
> io ho il pregio/difetto di essere concreto ( so che restano parole anonime scritte sul web, ma mi viene riconosciuto quotidianamente anche nella vita non virtuale e mi porta buone gratificazioni in generale).
> 
> ...


È che a volte da come parli sembri un cerchiobbotista-democristiano. Metti i piedi in 2 scarpe a seconda di cosa conviene…


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma pure io, guarda che non è con concordo.
> 
> L' ho scritto mille volte che adesso devono piantarla, figurati.
> 
> ...


Non sembra onestamente tu la pensi così…


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non essere egocentrico gabri!
> 
> Non mi riferivo a te, era una considerazione generale, anche se sembra di no.
> 
> So benissimo, che ci tu ci arrivi da solo a capire che non poteva essere spento tutto come una lampadina.


Dai, la verità è che ti aspettavi che col vaccino saremmo tornati alla “normalità “ come l’uk e invece dobbiamo salvare il natale


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È che a volte da come parli sembri un cerchiobbotista-democristiano. Metti i piedi in 2 scarpe a seconda di cosa conviene…


E' proprio questo su cui molti peccano.

Le cose non sono mai chiare, bianche o nero.

Quello che tu chiami mettere il piede in due scarpe, io lo chiamo equilibrio.

Dovresti conoscermi un po', sai che odio e mal sopporto la faciloneria.

Non è che una cosa deve essere totalmente sbagliata, o totalmente giusta.

Ci sono momenti, e situazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sembra onestamente tu la pensi così…


Non troverai mio mezzo post dopo Luglio ( quando mi sono vaccinato), dove avvallo mezza restrizione ai vaccinati.

O ricordi male, o giustamente non puoi tener traccia fedele di ogni idea di ogni utente.

Ma non troverai una virgola dove mostro appoggio a nuove misure drastiche ai vaccinati.


----------



## Raryof (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A un certo punto bisogna anche arrendersi eh.
> 
> Ogni cittadino , a mio modo di vedere, il suo l'ha fatto porgendo il braccio per le canoniche due dosi.
> Poi se io mi devo vaccinare due volte in sei mesi e devo doppiare chi non lo vuole fare col virus che nel frattempo muta e frega sia me che chi non vuole vaccinarsi.. mi spieghi la logica e a che gioco stiamo giocando?
> ...


L'obbiettivo è convincerti che farti punturare una volta l'anno sarà cosa buona e giusta perché sarà sempre meglio che farsene 3 in 6-8 mesi, è semplice, i superperbenisti sono super d'accordo, altri invece non hanno voglia di prendersi alcun rischio o non hanno voglia di farsi trattare da malati con clessidra, ad un certo punto diventa stancante sì ma hey ti stanno bombardando ogni giorno con questa sbobba e non uscirà mai dalla testa delle persone proprio per quello, questa cosa durerà sempre, se prima la linea "medica" delle televisioni veniva trattata da programmi tipo "Noi e la salute" o simili, adesso la salute è essere igienizzati o a posto con le dosi, con i dati fasulli, con le TI, con i morti che stiamo contando, con il numero di raffreddori, non deve semplicemente sfuggire nulla, un morto, un no vax, un non allineato, un viaggio all'estero, sei e devi sempre essere controllato e quindi "igienizzato" socialmente se e soprattutto hai fatto tutte le tue dosi, per certi versi è una specie di degradante controllo sociale perché tutto ciò che si è potuto distruggere si è distrutto o si è già superata la soglia di non ritorno, clima, ambiente, anche varie specie animali, è tutto mangiato, marcio, ora non rimane che distruggere pure l'uomo che rispetto alla natura o a fenomeni atmosferici vari non può ribellarsi e può invece essere condizionato a tal punto da diventare un alberello o semplicemente diventare un bel frutto prima di marcire.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Comunque per concludere, @diavoloINme e @hakaishin

Sapete perchè non ho paura?

Perchè basta guardare all' Inghilterra, senza mezza restrizione non è successo il becco di nulla.
200 morti al giorno e nessun ospedale collassato.

Al momento, non c'è ragione vada diversamente da noi.
Qualsiasi altra scelta politica applicata ai vaccinati, sarà una buffonata.


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non me lo faccio andare bene tout-court, ma perchè a mio personalissimo avviso *la luce in fondo al tunnel la vedo.*
> Non ti so dire a quanta distanza sia questa luce, ma io la vedo.


facciamoci una risata...amara



>


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Il tampone purtroppo è un finto controllo, vado a farmi il tampone e risulto negativo ma potrei essere contagiato 2 ore dopo averlo fatto e quindi portare il covid in giro e comunque *non sarei protetto se per caso nella struttura ci fosse un positivo...
> Il concetto primario è evitare che anche in caso di contagio ci siano ripercussioni gravi, e questo scudo solo il vaccino lo può dare..



Certo,il tampone non è attendibile al 100%,può capitare qualche errore.
Ma da ottobre quante volte si tamponano i lavoratori ?
Quante ?

Il rischio è più alto per un lavoratore controllato e tamponato tot volte alla settimana oppure per un vaccinato che si crede di essere ormai immune e invece il vaccino (può capitare eh) non ha avuto effetto su di lui e quindi può contrarre il covid,contagiarlo,finire in TI,il tutto senza saperlo ?
O un vaccinato in cui gli anticorpi sono in picchiata ?
O un vaccinato che si becca comunque il covid da asintomatico e lo porta in giro come se niente fosse,trasferendolo a destra e a manca ?

Un NON vaccinato tamponato fino a prova contraria è un individuo sano.
Così come un individuo vaccinato e tamponato.

Invece un vaccinato non tamponato che si crede ormai immune....no,non si sa.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> facciamoci una risata...amara


Speriamo di no!


----------



## danjr (17 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma con tutte queste figuracce all'esecutivo, Draghi potrà permettersi di essere il prossimo PDR? Rischierebbe di essere l'uomo al quirinale più impopolare di sempre. Vabbè, ormai sono capaci di tutto questi.


Figuracce? ha preso un provvedimento per cui tutti lo avete criticato e ora tutta europa lo sta copiando (rincarando la dose).


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai, la verità è che ti aspettavi che col vaccino saremmo tornati alla “normalità “ come l’uk e invece dobbiamo salvare il natale


Certo, l' avrò scritto 500 volte.
Per me se i vaccini funzionavano > ritorno alla normalità

E cosi è stato almeno al 95%

Però andrei molto cauto col dire che ci chiudono a Natale, io l' ho passato in famiglia anche lo scorso anno ed eravamo in 15.
E cosi praticamente tutta Italia.

Non credo quest' anno vada peggio.

Secondo me son minacce, e comunque nessuno seguirà.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non troverai mio mezzo post dopo Luglio ( quando mi sono vaccinato), dove avvallo mezza restrizione ai vaccinati.
> 
> O ricordi male, o giustamente non puoi tener traccia fedele di ogni idea di ogni utente.
> 
> Ma non troverai una virgola dove mostro appoggio a nuove misure drastiche ai vaccinati.


Qua non è discorso di vaccinati o non vaccinati. Qua si va oltre. Con l’85% di vaccinati devono smetterla. Stop. Chiuso. Adios. Adieu. Goodbye.
Solo l’uk ci è riuscita perché è l’unica che vuole veramente tornare alla normalità. Ancora qui con l’85% di vaccinati si leggono robe che manco 1984 di Orwell.


----------



## danjr (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A un certo punto bisogna anche arrendersi eh.
> 
> Ogni cittadino , a mio modo di vedere, il suo l'ha fatto porgendo il braccio per le canoniche due dosi.
> Poi se io mi devo vaccinare due volte in sei mesi e devo doppiare chi non lo vuole fare col virus che nel frattempo muta e frega sia me che chi non vuole vaccinarsi.. mi spieghi la logica e a che gioco stiamo giocando?
> ...


Sarebbe bello, il problema è che non finisce qua perché qualcuno dice "finiamola qua"


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque per concludere, @diavoloINme e @hakaishin
> 
> Sapete perchè non ho paura?
> 
> ...


Bravo. Ma per molti qui l’Inghilterra è un covo di pazzi fascisti trumpisti. Addirittura si alimentano fake news sull’Inghilterra. Però da noi bisogna minacciare, ci vuole il grincazz per tutto, ora verrano tolti i tamponi, e i contagi stanno risalendo e speranza vuole fare la settima dose a tutti entro 1 mese ecc 
Capisci che è un circolo vizioso ormai,m? Capisci che si va oltre ormai?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Figuracce? ha preso un provvedimento per cui tutti lo avete criticato e ora tutta europa lo sta copiando (rincarando la dose).


Quello a cui dovreste chiedere scusa è Boris..altro che draghi


----------



## danjr (17 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> cioè quando scadranno i sei mesi per milioni di persone che non rifaranno la terza dose.
> tempo stimato: massimo febbraio
> 
> mi ricorda il film con Morgan Freeman dei malati terminali che facevano la lista delle ultime cose da fare
> ...


Secondo me la terza dose la fanno tutti quelli che hanno fatto le prime due


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Figuracce? ha preso un provvedimento per cui tutti lo avete criticato e ora tutta europa lo sta copiando (rincarando la dose).


in realtà i contagi in Italia erano più bassi anche prima del green pass per mesi.
chiaramente all'estero non sanno che pesci pigliare in qualche governo, vedono meno contagi e dicono "beh proviamo"


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me la terza dose la fanno tutti quelli che hanno fatto le prime due


seeeeeeee sogna amico, sogna pure.
devi fare un anno di minacce, restrizioni, preclusioni etc e pure così non li convinci tutti
e soprattutto qui non hai un anno per convincere, ma poche settimane...


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, l' avrò scritto 500 volte.
> Per me se i vaccini funzionavano > ritorno alla normalità
> 
> E cosi è stato almeno al 95%
> ...


La normalità è quella che c’è in Inghilterra non la nostra pseudo normalità ridicola.

Anche se nessuno seguirà tali idiozie (non seguo una pagliacciata del governo sulla pandemia da luglio 2020), le restrizioni ci sono ugualmente. E questa non è normalità


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello, il problema è che non finisce qua perché qualcuno dice "finiamola qua"


Devi tracciare un punto, così come ha fatto l’uk. Basta è finita. Vuoi andare così per altri 10 anni?


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me la terza dose la fanno tutti quelli che hanno fatto le prime due


Non ne sarei così sicuro


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A tuo parere. Io non voglio fare vaccini ogni 6 mesi per una cosa che manco fosse l’ebola.
> Si sta esagerando. Le pagliacciate sono queste Che stiamo vedendo da mesi. Tanto non molleranno l’osso


non è l'ebola ma quando vi ficcherete in testa che il SS non può sostenere il covid?
va be su questo ci ho rinunciato da mesi ormai.
se il vaccino tiene 6 mesi si fa ogni 6 mesi, non c'è alternativa se non quella di inventare un vaccino migliore.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bravo. Ma per molti qui l’Inghilterra è un covo di pazzi fascisti trumpisti. Addirittura si alimentano fake news sull’Inghilterra. Però da noi bisogna minacciare, ci vuole il grincazz per tutto, ora verrano tolti i tamponi, e i contagi stanno risalendo e speranza vuole fare la settima dose a tutti entro 1 mese ecc
> Capisci che è un circolo vizioso ormai,m? Capisci che si va oltre ormai?


Mi sono spiegato male, io non sono contro il Green Pass però, almeno non del tutto.

E' una piccola rogna, ma comunque ci permette di fare quello che vogliamo.
Cosa che cozza col "volerci tenere chiusi in casa"

E' solo principio di precauzione, forse eccessivo.


----------



## diavolo (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è l'ebola ma quando vi ficcherete in testa che il SS non può sostenere il covid?
> va be su questo ci ho rinunciato da mesi ormai.
> se il vaccino tiene 6 mesi si fa ogni 6 mesi, non c'è alternativa se non quella di inventare un vaccino migliore.


È la conseguenza del fatto che In tutta Italia anziché potenziare gli ospedali li stanno chiudendo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è l'ebola ma quando vi ficcherete in testa che il SS non può sostenere il covid?
> va be su questo ci ho rinunciato da mesi ormai.
> se il vaccino tiene 6 mesi si fa ogni 6 mesi, non c'è alternativa se non quella di inventare un vaccino migliore.


Alla fine il problema è quello.

Poi si possono criticare green pass caxxi e mazzi, per carità, ma il vaccino no.
Funziona in modo lapalissiano.

Diciamo che in Inghilterra vivono normalmente pure senza GP e accorgimenti, accettano qualche ricovero in più e 200 decessi al giorno.

Qui questo non avviene, amen. Ma non è folle del tutto.

Al massimo, a seconda delle opinioni, si può dire che il nostro governo sia fin troppo prudente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è l'ebola ma quando vi ficcherete in testa che il SS non può sostenere il covid?
> va be su questo ci ho rinunciato da mesi ormai.
> se il vaccino tiene 6 mesi si fa ogni 6 mesi, non c'è alternativa se non quella di inventare un vaccino migliore.



In parte l'ha sostenuto quando 60 milioni di italiani (e non) non avevano alcun vaccino e i medici ancora non sapevano cosa fosse e come curarlo.
E a distanza di 2 anni dovrebbe avere problemi proprio ora con il (quasi) 90% di popolazione italiana vaccinata ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non bisogna essere egoisti quando si fanno certe valutazioni perchè se ognuno guarda il suo orticello non va bene.
> Ma tu sai cosa vuol dire a 8 anni stare otto ore con la mascherina o non poter fare una partita a calcio nell'ora di educazione fisica?
> Esercizi distanziati.
> 
> ...


su questo quoto tutto, ma per un adulto fare una puntura ogni 6 o ogni 9 mesi non cambia niente.
qui c'è pieno che si lamenta per se stesso più che per i bambini.
ora la normalità ce la avremmo, se poi proibiscono le partite all'intervallo non è colpa del vaccino ma dei politici idioti.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ora la normalità ce la avremmo, se poi proibiscono le partite all'intervallo non è colpa del vaccino ma dei politici idioti.


Esatto.

Non ha molto senso impedire la partitella quando comunque poi si sputacchiano in faccia tutto il giorno (essendo appunto bambini)

Secondo me, erroneamente, i governanti si sentono a disagio per la figuraccia fatta nella prima ondata, pensando utopisticamente fosse evitabile ed ora peccano di eccesso di prudenza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In parte l'ha sostenuto quando 60 milioni di italiani (e non) non avevano alcun vaccino e* i medici ancora non sapevano cosa fosse e come curarlo.*
> E a distanza di 2 anni dovrebbe avere problemi proprio ora con il (quasi) 90% di popolazione italiana vaccinata ?



Questa è una cosa che molti sottovalutano e non se ne parla mai, fondamentalmente la maggioranza dei morti della prima ondata è tutta colpa delle procedure mediche sbagliate attuate. Già solo per questo la risposta ad un aumento dei ricoveri sarà migliore per forza di cose


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello, il problema è che non finisce qua perché qualcuno dice "finiamola qua"


Sono altri quelli che hanno detto che l'italia rinasce con un fiore. 
Altro che fiore, un prato di fiori.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Devi tracciare un punto, così come ha fatto l’uk. Basta è finita. Vuoi andare così per altri 10 anni?



Certo che si vuole andare avanti per altri 10 anni.

C'è chi l'ha scritto esplicitamente che preferisce 10 anni di pandemia e lockdowns ad un governo diverso da questo. Qui, su questo forum. Nero su bianco. Gente con la quale speri di discutere di sciiiiienza e buon senso.

Io smetto di commentare, anche perché ho paura che ci traccino e vengono a prelevarti a casa.

Questi maledetti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,il tampone non è attendibile al 100%,può capitare qualche errore.
> Ma da ottobre quante volte si tamponano i lavoratori ?
> Quante ?
> 
> ...


Sull'efficacia dei vaccini l'unica soluzione è ripetere la dose se serve..a quel punto il vaccinato torna ad essere un soggetto che anche se contrare il virus nel 99,99% dei casi non ha problemi


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che basandosi sull'ignoranza ti fregano per qualsiasi cosa, persino sulla connessione che c'hai a casa... ti devi documentare, più cose sai oggi e meglio è. A ogni modo per decidere se somministrarsi o meno un vaccino non c'è bisogno di una laurea in medicina, non è che ti devi mettere a svilupparlo, ma solo sapere a cosa vai incontro sulla base di ciò che leggi, ti fai una idea e poi cerchi di capire cosa fare. Come quando ti iscrivi in palestra, ci stanno quelli che ti dicono che devi prendere 30 grammi di proteine ogni tre ore e pensando che fanno palestra da anni li segui lo stesso? Ripeto... la propria salute è un bene prezioso, quindi prima di inocularmi qualcosa di molto dubbio ci penso parecchio e voglio saperne di più.


Certo..ma se non hai alcuna competenza medica o scientifica cosa vuoi documentarti?? Finirai solo per leggere pareri che non sai giudicare e a decidere con la pancia in base a chi ti sta più simpatico oppure a chi dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A un certo punto bisogna anche arrendersi eh.
> 
> Ogni cittadino , a mio modo di vedere, il suo l'ha fatto porgendo il braccio per le canoniche due dosi.
> Poi se io mi devo vaccinare due volte in sei mesi e devo doppiare chi non lo vuole fare col virus che nel frattempo muta e frega sia me che chi non vuole vaccinarsi.. mi spieghi la logica e a che gioco stiamo giocando?
> ...


Soluzione molto individualistica per me...la società deve tutelare tutti, compresi quelli che non vogliono tutelarsi da soli (vedi obbligo casco, cintura sicurezza etc..)


----------



## Dexter (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sull'efficacia dei vaccini l'unica soluzione è ripetere la dose se serve..a quel punto il vaccinato torna ad essere un soggetto che anche se contrare il virus nel 99,99% dei casi non ha problemi


Alla mia età, 29 anni, non avrei comunque problemi nel 99.99% dei casi. Infatti non ne ho avuti col covid senza vaccino, e non ne ho avuti e ne avrò grazie anche alle due potentissime dosi di Moderna che mi sono state generosamente offerte dallo stato. Si continua indistintamente a mettere sullo stesso piano un individuo di 20 anni costretto alla vaccinazione per lavorare o fare sport (concetto di libertà annientato) , e il 65enne obeso iperteso in pensione che dovrebbe essere obbligato.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me la terza dose la fanno tutti quelli che hanno fatto le prime due


Non ne sarei certo.
Magari più di qualcuno stavolta 'passa' o salta il giro.

Io per sfortuna faccio parte delle categorie costrette a farlo.
Si , a me l'ordine ha chiaramente comunicato che se non mi vaccino posso stare a casa.
A differenza di tanti quindi nemmeno posso riflettere perché non posso non lavorare.
Io sono una cavia e uno spot vivente.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Soluzione molto individualistica per me...la società deve tutelare tutti, compresi quelli che non vogliono tutelarsi da soli (vedi obbligo casco, cintura sicurezza etc..)


Questa società sta tutelando?
Per me sta annientando.


----------



## Raryof (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sull'efficacia dei vaccini l'unica soluzione è ripetere la dose se serve..a quel punto il vaccinato torna ad essere un soggetto che anche se contrare il virus nel 99,99% dei casi non ha problemi


Più dosi più rischi non calcolati, vivete davvero in un limbo.
Incredibile la leggerezza di certa gente, più ti fai punturare più sei salvo, ci credete pure...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani nazionali, il governo ha preso la sua decisione. Si va verso la riduzione di validità del Green Pass.
> Sarà un taglio di 3 o 6 mesi.
> Terza dose per tutti a gennaio. Il test rapido potrebbe valere solo un giorno. Per ristoranti, alberghi e piste da sci si valuta introduzione di "regola 2G": entreranno negli alberghi e nei ristoranti solo vaccinati e guariti.
> Stagione degli sci comunque a rischio per alcune regioni del nord: tendenza della zona Bolzano all'arancione prima di Natale, quindi gli impianti di sci rimarrebbero chiusi anche quest'anno.
> ...


Ragazzi io parto in viaggio di nozze il 9 dicembre. Seconda dose fatta il 10/06. Ora mi chiedo: saranno decisione con valenza retroattiva oppure valide con la terza dose in poi? Perché la terza dose sarà libera da quello che ho capito da gennaio. Non credo di poter fare prima la terza dose.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io parto in viaggio di nozze il 9 dicembre. Seconda dose fatta il 10/06. Ora mi chiedo: saranno decisione con valenza retroattiva oppure valide con la terza dose in poi? Perché la terza dose sarà libera da quello che ho capito da gennaio. Non credo di poter fare prima la terza dose.


Non sposarti, è un segno.

Fai solo il viaggio.


----------



## varvez (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Stanno obbligando tutti all terza dose e spero che in massa venga rifiutata dalla gente


Sta già succedendo


----------



## varvez (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa siamo(*)? cavie?


*siete

Si


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io parto in viaggio di nozze il 9 dicembre. Seconda dose fatta il 10/06. Ora mi chiedo: saranno decisione con valenza retroattiva oppure valide con la terza dose in poi? Perché la terza dose sarà libera da quello che ho capito da gennaio. Non credo di poter fare prima la terza dose.


Ormai i tamponi sono nella lista nozze. 
Scherzi a parte , ma mica tanto, informati bene e goditela. 

Nessuno ha il diritto di intralciare la tua felicità.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più dosi più rischi non calcolati, vivete davvero in un limbo.
> Incredibile la leggerezza di certa gente, più ti fai punturare più sei salvo, ci credete pure...


Una notte ad Ibiza io ed amici abbiamo bevuto 25 shot a testa di Tequila, se non sono morto li non muoio più per nessuna sostanza.

Scherzo ovviamente.


----------



## varvez (17 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ho rifiutato anche la 1° dose,pensa un pò
> E più sento gli imbecilli del governo dire "vaccinatevi vaccinatevi vaccinatevi",più non mi vaccino.
> Più vedo queste pagliacciate con le *restrizioni per le persone tamponate e SANE*,più non mi vaccino.
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più dosi più rischi non calcolati, vivete davvero in un limbo.
> Incredibile la leggerezza di certa gente, più ti fai punturare più sei salvo, ci credete pure...


Avast mi dura di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una notte ad Ibiza io ed amici abbiamo bevuto 25 shot a testa di Tequila, se non sono morto li non muoio più per nessuna sostanza.
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente.


Il 3-3 di Istanbul mi ha vaccinato alle avversità della vita.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai i tamponi sono nella lista nozze.
> Scherzi a parte , ma mica tanto, informati bene e goditela.
> 
> Nessuno ha il diritto di intralciare la tua felicità.


Viaggio già pagato con tanti sacrifici. Dubai più Maldive. Mi faccio impalare piuttosto. Comunque credo che le disposizioni saranno successive a quella data. Almeno spero.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è l'ebola ma quando vi ficcherete in testa che il SS non può sostenere il covid?
> va be su questo ci ho rinunciato da mesi ormai.
> se il vaccino tiene 6 mesi si fa ogni 6 mesi, non c'è alternativa se non quella di inventare un vaccino migliore.


Si fanno delle scelte..della storia del ss saturo per colpa del covid ne ho piene le balle ormai.
Ogni 6 mesi puoi farlo tu, non ci penso minimamente


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sono spiegato male, io non sono contro il Green Pass però, almeno non del tutto.
> 
> E' una piccola rogna, ma comunque ci permette di fare quello che vogliamo.
> Cosa che cozza col "volerci tenere chiusi in casa"
> ...


In alcuni casi è esageratamente ridicolo


----------



## Raryof (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una notte ad Ibiza io ed amici abbiamo bevuto 25 shot a testa di Tequila, se non sono morto li non muoio più per nessuna sostanza.
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente.


Bravo, adesso invece sei alla pari di un 80 enne con patologie che deve essere salvato ogni 5 mesi da un siero sperimentale, brutta roba.
Però secondo te o forse era qualcun altro, si sta uscendo dal dramma, dopo 2 anni e dopo che negli ultimi 8-9 mesi è stato fatto il macello a livello costituzionale e sociale, poi bello leggere 45 mln di italiani "liberi"... è esilarante, ci credete davvero, LIBERI, l'ho letto in questo topic.
"Perché alla fine possiamo fare tutto.." , sì, ma sei messo sullo stesso piano di un 80 enne moribondo su cui è impossibile fare valutazioni scientifiche sul medio periodo perché morirà prima, infatti è palese che verranno ficcati dentro pure i bambini perché c'è da sperimentare e la SCENZA è sempre sicura, sempre, anche quando fa cose seguendo scelte politiche che impongono strumenti che poi vengono definiti "sanitari" anche quando non lo sono, in tutto questo per me c'è solo tanto schifo, schifo e minacce, ma ci sono arrivati e bene, c'è il green pass, c'è il green e guarda caso c'è la pandemia controllata, gente libera, gente salva, forse un giorno capirete, magari quando faranno finta di aprire tutto cosa che non succederà mai perché questi anni schifosi rimarranno sempre nella testa.
Come diceva diavolo, poveri bimbi, cresciuti ed educati nella maniera peggiore possibile, per salvare cosa poi? le multinazionali, interessi di altri, giusto per abituare le persone a condizioni di vita "speciali" e forzanti, giusto perché nessuno può essere più libero di muoversi senza essere tracciato e perché fare questo attraverso uno strumento "sanitario" è molto meglio che obbligare le persone a mettere le mani al portafoglio per ripagare debiti su debiti di paesi falliti e senza via d'uscita.
Il siero per me è l'ultimo dei problemi, è il resto che sconquassa e che però è perennemente legato alla situazione pandemica che ha generato dei mostri e una situazione irrecuperabile in cui sembra poter passare ogni minima cosa pur con la minima spintarella o riunione tecnicoscientifica.
Fate il piacere, dai.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Non ha molto senso impedire la partitella quando comunque poi si sputacchiano in faccia tutto il giorno (essendo appunto bambini)
> 
> Secondo me, erroneamente, i governanti si sentono a disagio per la figuraccia fatta nella prima ondata, pensando utopisticamente fosse evitabile ed ora peccano di eccesso di prudenza.


Oppure ci sono troppi interessi dietro…
Non ci credo più alla storiella della prudenza perché poi cozza con la realtà


----------



## raducioiu (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci sta.
> 
> Cosi a pelle, i più estremisti contro green pass e vaccino, sono gli stessi che chiedono invece regole severissime per altri argomenti.
> 
> Praticamente la severità solo quando non tocca loro.


Quanta supponenza. Gran parte delle persone si lamenta quando subisce restrizioni della propria libertà e vengono intaccati i propri intetessi ed è spesso meno sensibile quando riguarda gli altri. Ma questo vale per tutto e non ha senso addebitare tale caratteristica ai non vaccinati.

Anche solo rimanendo in tema tanti estremisti vax che ora pontificano hanno dichiaratamente violato le regole del lockdown. O altre disposizioni durante la pandemia.
Ad esempio ricordo di persone che quando era stato richiesto (sebbene non ci fosse un lockdown), a inizio pandemia, di non uscire alla regione (magari la Lombardia), sono andate comunque in vacanza in altra regione (Trentino).


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che si vuole andare avanti per altri 10 anni.
> 
> C'è chi l'ha scritto esplicitamente che preferisce 10 anni di pandemia e lockdowns ad un governo diverso da questo. Qui, su questo forum. Nero su bianco. Gente con la quale speri di discutere di sciiiiienza e buon senso.
> 
> ...


Lo so bene purtroppo 
Per molto questa è eldorado…altroché


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bravo, adesso invece sei alla pari di un 80 enne con patologie che deve essere salvato ogni 5 mesi da un siero sperimentale, brutta roba.
> Però secondo te o forse era qualcun altro, si sta uscendo dal dramma, dopo 2 anni e dopo che negli ultimi 8-9 mesi è stato fatto il macello a livello costituzionale e sociale, poi bello leggere 45 mln di italiani "liberi"... è esilarante, ci credete davvero, LIBERI, l'ho letto in questo topic.
> "Perché alla fine possiamo fare tutto.." , sì, ma sei messo sullo stesso piano di un 80 enne moribondo su cui è impossibile fare valutazioni scientifiche sul medio periodo perché morirà prima, infatti è palese che verranno ficcati dentro pure i bambini perché c'è da sperimentare e la SCENZA è sempre sicura, sempre, anche quando fa cose seguendo scelte politiche che impongono strumenti che poi vengono definiti "sanitari" anche quando non lo sono, in tutto questo per me c'è solo tanto schifo, schifo e minacce, ma ci sono arrivati e bene, c'è il green pass, c'è il green e guarda caso c'è la pandemia controllata, gente libera, gente salva, forse un giorno capirete, magari quando faranno finta di aprire tutto cosa che non succederà mai perché questi anni schifosi rimarranno sempre nella testa.
> Come diceva diavolo, poveri bimbi, cresciuti ed educati nella maniera peggiore possibile, per salvare cosa poi? le multinazionali, interessi di altri, giusto per abituare le persone a condizioni di vita "speciali" e forzanti, giusto perché nessuno può essere più libero di muoversi senza essere tracciato e perché fare questo attraverso uno strumento "sanitario" è molto meglio che obbligare le persone a mettere le mani al portafoglio per ripagare debiti su debiti di paesi falliti e senza via d'uscita.
> ...


Ray , e ti premetto che io purtroppo non ho la fortuna di essere padre ma amo i bimbi e quando posso ci passo ore con loro e ho cresciuto un sacco di piccini che ora sono ragazzi/giovani uomini. 


Siamo troppo egoisti quando pensiamo che siamo tornati alla vita normale solo perché ci hanno concesso aperitivo, cena e viaggio. 


P.s a chi crede che i genitori saranno favorevoli alla vaccinazione dei figli invito ad andare a vedere sui registri di classe quale motivazione viene comunicata ai docenti per giustificare le assenze da scuola o asili.

Motivi di famiglia. 
Perché?
Provate ad arrivarci.
Si chiama bugia, si traduce 'protezione'.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Terza dose? Ok ma non voglio mai più sentir parlare di mascherina, grincazz, lochdaunz, distanziamento e menate varie. È finita.
Oppure se lo facciano loro il vaccino mensile..


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più dosi più rischi non calcolati, vivete davvero in un limbo.
> Incredibile la leggerezza di certa gente, più ti fai punturare più sei salvo, *ci credete pure*...


Io credo in quello che dice oltre il 90% della comunità scientifica mondiale (infatti non esiste un singolo stato che non stia promuovendo le campagna vaccinali), sarò fesso ma voi che invece credete a pippo e pluto che fanno i video su YT di certo mi battete...

Poi certo, il covid non esiste e i milioni di morti sono tutti inventati mentre ci sono ospedali che esplodono di gente con reazioni ai vaccini


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il 3-3 di Istanbul mi ha vaccinato alle avversità della vita.


Avevo 17 anni ed ero frantumato da birre e dalle canne con amici quella sera ( errori di gioventù)

Ricordi non troppo nitidi per fortuna.


----------



## princeps (17 Novembre 2021)

Comunque Gibilterra paese più vaccinato al mondo (100%) previsto lockdown e restrizioni per Natale


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevo 17 anni ed ero frantumato da birre e dalle canne con amici quella sera ( errori di gioventù)
> 
> Ricordi non troppo nitidi per fortuna.


Quella notte un corteo di juventini passo' dal locale dove ero assieme ad altri milanisti per deciderci. 
Rissa sfiorata. 
Ricordo tutto o quasi, per sfortuna .


----------



## pazzomania (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quella notte un corteo di juventini passo' dal locale dove ero assieme ad altri milanisti per deciderci.
> Rissa sfiorata.
> Ricordo tutto o quasi, per sfortuna .


Immagino 

Io ero una specie di anfiteatro, tutti milanisti e mega schermo.

Dal paradiso all' inferno, era tutto bellissimo fino al 45'

Incredibile. Cambiamo discorso va.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Alla mia età, 29 anni, non avrei comunque problemi nel 99.99% dei casi. Infatti non ne ho avuti col covid senza vaccino, e non ne ho avuti e ne avrò grazie anche alle due potentissime dosi di Moderna che mi sono state generosamente offerte dallo stato. Si continua indistintamente a mettere sullo stesso piano un individuo di 20 anni costretto alla vaccinazione per lavorare o fare sport (concetto di libertà annientato) , e il 65enne obeso iperteso in pensione che dovrebbe essere obbligato.


Non è così..ammettendo che nei giovani il virus impatta meno gravemente (ed è evidentemente così) in ogni caso non è molto chiaro come mai uno dovrebbe andargli bene rischiare di beccare un virus che magari ti fa stare male e che hai un rischio dello 0.01% di finire in TI o peggio morire ma invece non gli va bene farsi un vaccino con lo 0,0000001% di possibilità di avere una complicazione..boh..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i quotidiani nazionali, il governo ha preso la sua decisione. Si va verso la riduzione di validità del Green Pass.
> Sarà un taglio di 3 o 6 mesi.
> Terza dose per tutti a gennaio. Il test rapido potrebbe valere solo un giorno. Per ristoranti, alberghi e piste da sci si valuta introduzione di "regola 2G": entreranno negli alberghi e nei ristoranti solo vaccinati e guariti.
> Stagione degli sci comunque a rischio per alcune regioni del nord: tendenza della zona Bolzano all'arancione prima di Natale, quindi gli impianti di sci rimarrebbero chiusi anche quest'anno.
> ...


Ora è sicuro voglio proprio fare l'impresa!
Cioè farci fare una rivoluzione in Italia


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Novembre 2021)

Ah, vedo che molti cascano dal pero quando si sta facendo chiaro quello che chiaro è sempre stato: sto vaccino copre 9-12 mesi (6 è eccesso di prudenza, al massimo capisco per anziani e fragili), poi tocca fare il richiamo.
E vi dico di più, toccherà farlo ogni anno finchè non succedono una di queste due cose 

1) viene prodotto un nuovo vaccino che dura di più ed è piu efficace 
2) troviamo delle cure serie che fanno si che dei pazienti gravi se ne salvano tranquillamente il 90% vaccinati o meno 

Qualsiasi altro scenario comporta il fatto che, se volete vivere in società, lavorare etc etc tocca vaccinarsi.
E attenzione, non ne faccio un discorso morale perchè della morale non me ne frega niente, la lascio ai filosofi, ne faccio un discorso PRAGMATICO (visto che di fatto il pragmatismo è il mio mestiere, visto il mio campo): come direbbero i toscani, o così o pomì.
Al momento l'UNICA maniera per evitare problemi con gli ospedali è mantenere un 80-90% di popolazione minimo costantemente immunizzata.
Se scade la protezione, dopo 9 mesi circa tocca farsene un'altra dose, non si scappa.
Non vuoi farla? benissimo, per tutelare te stesso e il resto della collettività DURANTE LA FASE DI EMERGENZA (e vi ricordo che siamo ancora in fase pandemica, anche se per fortuna non in fase acuta) sappi che ci saranno cose che non potrai fare.

Non capisco onestamente tutto sto strepito, alla fine non vi stanno obbligando con la pistola alla tempia.
Semplicemente tocca far si che si raggiunga sta soglia benedetta, ogni autunno-inverno finchè non risolviamo il problema.
Se non la raggiungiamo e la gente non si vaccina sapete che succede? che torniamo a marzo 2020 (anzi pure peggio visto che la variante che gira oggi è molto peggiore), ovvero tutti chiusi in casa 2-3 mesi col paese che va a picco.
Ecco, nel qual caso scordatevi che io rispetti le restrizioni per tutelare chi ha scelto di non tutelarsi.
Me ne vado in giro bello allegro, vaccinato e negativizzato, e se devo scucire soldi per multe e amenità varie lo faccio volentieri, non è un problema.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è così..ammettendo che nei giovani il virus impatta meno gravemente (ed è evidentemente così) in ogni caso non è molto chiaro come mai uno dovrebbe andargli bene rischiare di beccare un virus che magari ti fa stare male e che hai un rischio dello 0.01% di finire in TI o peggio morire ma invece non gli va bene farsi un vaccino con lo 0,0000001% di possibilità di avere una complicazione..boh..


Perché quelli che oggi dicono serve la terza dose sono gli stessi che dicevano che l'italia sarebbe rinata come un fiore col primo vaccino.
Non è che uno ne può raccontare una al giorno e pretendere di avere presa sulla gente instaurando un regime di terrore e partorendo regole folli , demenziali e spesso contraddittorie tra loro .
Perché qua è tutto una contraddizione.

La notizia oggi non è che ci sono i no vax ,la notizia è che pure molti tra i vaccinati si sono rotti le palle.
Perché sono contro i vaccini o la scienza?
No ,perche sono contro politici e scienziati venduti a logiche di mercato .

Perché per votare alle regionali non serve il green pass ma per eleggere i rappresentanti di classe a scuola serve?
Dammi una risposta logica e scientifica. 
È un virus cattivone.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ah, vedo che molti cascano dal pero quando si sta facendo chiaro quello che chiaro è sempre stato: sto vaccino copre 9-12 mesi (6 è eccesso di prudenza, al massimo capisco per anziani e fragili), poi tocca fare il richiamo.
> E vi dico di più, toccherà farlo ogni anno finchè non succedono una di queste due cose
> 
> 1) viene prodotto un nuovo vaccino che dura di più ed è piu efficace
> ...


Pistola alla tempia no.
Lavoro perso si.


----------



## Raryof (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo in quello che dice oltre il 90% della comunità scientifica mondiale (infatti non esiste un singolo stato che non stia promuovendo le campagna vaccinali), sarò fesso ma voi che invece credete a pippo e pluto che fanno i video su YT di certo mi battete...
> 
> Poi certo, il covid non esiste e i milioni di morti sono tutti inventati mentre ci sono ospedali che esplodono di gente con reazioni ai vaccini


La gente ha cominciato a morire con la pandemia, ottimo.
45 mln di italiani liberi, 250 mila morti di covid 19, green pass sicuro, sieri sperimentali di cui non si conoscono gli effetti a medio lungo termine, w la scienza seria e giusta, un po' politica ma che ci rende liberi.

Ps: in ospedale puoi beccarti la sepsi come 1000 altre malattie, si vede che questo covid qui aveva un altro valore e doveva spodestare qualsiasi altra patologia, poi si è visto i danni che ha fatto a quella fascia di popolazione che non ha nemmeno 70 anni, per non parlare dei bambini che andranno sicuramente protetti visti i morti che ci sono stati, c'è in corso una sperimentazione su larga scala ma visto che lo fanno tutti è giusto e serio, non capendo quello che invece sta passando proprio grazie alla pandemia e che rimarrà perché è strettamente collegato al clima di terrore, incertezza e paura che la gente ha da quasi 2 anni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pistola alla tempia no.
> Lavoro perso si.


Ripeto, è una scelta che come tutte le scelte comporta conseguenze.
Se uno è disposto pure a perdere il lavoro per non vaccinarsi (e quindi per non tutelare se stesso) che dire, ammiro la sua forza di volontà.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Comunque Gibilterra paese più vaccinato al mondo (100%) previsto lockdown e restrizioni per Natale


Torneremo ad abbracciarci col vaccino!!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso che il tampone rapido fallisca di un buon 30%
> 
> Se non ho capito male...


ma ci credi alle palle che dicono!? 
gli sta solo sul ***** per via del green pass
così chi lavora è obbligato! a farsi quel farmaco


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripeto, è una scelta che come tutte le scelte comporta conseguenze.
> Se uno è disposto pure a perdere il lavoro per non vaccinarsi (e quindi per non tutelare se stesso) che dire, ammiro la sua forza di volontà.


Perdere il lavoro non può essere catalogato come scelta. 
Non mi aspettavo da te tale risposta.


----------



## Raryof (17 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Comunque Gibilterra paese più vaccinato al mondo (100%) previsto lockdown e restrizioni per Natale


A volerci vedere male è capibile, vaccini, "proteggi", fai circolare il virus così le minacce possono andare avanti, in pratica i no vax e sì vaxpunturamipure garantiscono chi la minaccia chi la protezione da ogni singola forza che potrebbe opporsi (passa il green pass ma la maggior parte della popolazione brontola da vaccinata, quindi libera), è un giochino semplice ma efficace, le zone con più vaccinati creano più focolai perché le persone si sentono più "libeeeeere", no? o sono dati da studiare?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perché quelli che oggi dicono serve la terza dose sono gli stessi che dicevano che l'italia sarebbe rinata come un fiore col primo vaccino.
> Non è che uno ne può raccontare una al giorno e pretendere di avere presa sulla gente instaurando un regime di terrore e partorendo regole folli , demenziali e spesso contraddittorie tra loro .
> Perché qua è tutto una contraddizione.
> 
> ...


Continuate a prendervela con la gente come se ci fosse qualcuno che ha risposte e non le da...non so cosa dire, la verità è solo che serve resilienza, non tutti ce l'hanno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma con tutte queste figuracce all'esecutivo, Draghi potrà permettersi di essere il prossimo PDR? Rischierebbe di essere l'uomo al quirinale più impopolare di sempre. Vabbè, ormai sono capaci di tutto questi.


Draghi non deve diventare il presidente della Repubblica!! e non per questi fatti ma per quel che rappresenta e ti assicuro che non è il popolo italiano!! Criminale!!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuate a prendervela con la gente come se ci fosse qualcuno che ha risposte e non le da...non so cosa dire, la verità è solo che serve resilienza, non tutti ce l'hanno


Milan , io e te possiamo cadere in contraddizione ma mai chi detta regole e leggi.
Il capo deve avere credibilità altrimenti è finita.

Io sono andato a votare senza esibire grren pass alle regionali con tanto di carabinieri nei locali, ai genitori sprovvisti di green pass è vietato l'accesso a scuola .
Fatti due conti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno ordinato dosi per miliardi di euro, sto stato di emergenza verrà procrastinato per diversi anni, nel frattempo adotteranno misure sempre più restrittive volte a togliere progressivamente la libertà. Mi aspetto porcate come togliere il contante, controllo totale sui conti correnti, schedatura e adozione di intelligenza artificiale in modo sempre più invasivo.


quello del contante poi l'hanno già vociferato..
Il virus viene trasmesso dai soldi!!
Le banche ringraziano Draghi per la coincidenza.
Cioè è una coincidenza che Mario sia un ex banchiere no !?Privati siete solo dei criminali!!


----------



## Raryof (17 Novembre 2021)

Giusto per fare una riflessione diversa con voi, ma secondo voi perché Speranza è laureato in scienze-politiche?
Che c'entra? riflettevo sul mio ultimo post, parlavo di scienza un po' politica, ma come, abbiamo un esponente così meraviglioso che collega le due cose, la scienza e la politica, cosa poteva andare male? nulla, è l'uomo giusto.
Riflettete che ci arrivate anche voi...


@Crazy rossonero 90 bravo mi hai anticipato, abbiamo fatto lo stesso ragionamento ma su 2 incapaci diversi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Milan , io e te possiamo cadere in contraddizione* ma mai chi detta regole e leggi*.
> Il capo deve avere credibilità altrimenti è finita.
> 
> Io sono andato a votare senza esibire grren pass alle regionali con tanto di carabinieri nei locali, ai genitori sprovvisti di green pass è vietato l'accesso a scuola .
> Fatti due conti.


Le leggi però possono cambiare in base alle situazioni..


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In parte l'ha sostenuto quando 60 milioni di italiani (e non) non avevano alcun vaccino e i medici ancora non sapevano cosa fosse e come curarlo.
> E a distanza di 2 anni dovrebbe avere problemi proprio ora con il (quasi) 90% di popolazione italiana vaccinata ?


ma infatti adesso i problemi non ci sono.
ma se non fai i vaccini ogni tot i problemi tornano , non si scappa


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le leggi però possono cambiare in base alle situazioni..


E allora è la fine.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ripeto, è una scelta che come tutte le scelte comporta conseguenze.
> Se uno è disposto pure a perdere il lavoro per non vaccinarsi (e quindi per non tutelare se stesso) che dire, ammiro la sua forza di volontà.



Certo. Come la mafia.

O paghi il pizzo o ti salta il locale. Puoi scegliere, no?

Meno male che sei esperto di politica, và.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> *siete
> 
> Si


tu non hai fatto tamponi ne vaccino? allora sei chiuso in casa come un topo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma magari!
> 
> Già c'è


Dai ci manca solo che fanno avverare la profezia del marchio di satana  poi però non prendete in giro quello che lo fanno notare ehh !
perché dice letteralmente " Faceva sì che tutti, piccoli e grandi, ricchi e poveri, liberi e schiavi ricevessero un marchio sulla mano destra e sulla fronte; e che nessuno potesse comprare o vendere senza avere tale marchio, cioè il nome della Bestia o il numero del suo nome ) cosa ti sembra/ricorda!? e faccio notare che scrivo [fanno avverare!!]


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Come la mafia.
> 
> O paghi il pizzo o ti salta il locale. Puoi scegliere, no?
> 
> Meno male che sei esperto di politica, và.


Brividi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si fanno delle scelte..della storia del ss saturo per colpa del covid ne ho piene le balle ormai.
> Ogni 6 mesi puoi farlo tu, non ci penso minimamente


libero di fare ciò che credi (forse).
se la butti sul fatto che è una "storiella" allora non sai più cosa dire.
ovviamente perchè poi quando si deve guardare dritta negli occhi la realtà, le fantasie dei protestatori seriali svaniscono.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma la maggioranza della gente lo appoggia dai, con chi parlo e parlo tutti a dire che sta facendo bene. Io spero in Silvio presidente onestamente.
> Draghi mi ha troppo deluso


Insomma la scelta è tra sterco o cacca 
Bene ma non benissimo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *libero di fare ciò che credi (forse).*
> se la butti sul fatto che è una "storiella" allora non sai più cosa dire.
> ovviamente perchè poi quando si deve guardare dritta negli occhi la realtà, le fantasie dei protestatori seriali svaniscono.


Forse non capisci che stanno togliendo la libertà di farlo 
Cioè il forse di entrambi è parecchio strano 
perché è evidente che di libero qui non c'è niente!


----------



## Prealpi (17 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Come la mafia.
> 
> O paghi il pizzo o ti salta il locale. Puoi scegliere, no?
> 
> Meno male che sei esperto di politica, và.


Sono proprio questo tipo di persone ad essere estremisti, l'unica cosa che conta realmente a loro è poter andare a farsi l'aperitivo la sera, leggo dei commenti totalmente imbarazzanti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se mi vaccino è per avere vantaggi, non per sport.
> se devo fare anche il tampone sto a casa che è meglio.
> ma cosa siamo? cavie?


Buongiorno


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> libero di fare ciò che credi (forse).
> se la butti sul fatto che è una "storiella" allora non sai più cosa dire.
> ovviamente perchè poi quando si deve guardare dritta negli occhi la realtà, le fantasie dei protestatori seriali svaniscono.


Che?
La realtà è che è diventata tutta una pagliacciata e riesco ancora a ragionare con la mia testa al contrario di altri. 
qua non è che non ho più cosa dire ma che sono fatti evidente. Beviti tutto mi raccomando


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuate a prendervela con la gente come se ci fosse qualcuno che ha risposte e non le da...non so cosa dire, la verità è solo che serve resilienza, non tutti ce l'hanno


Servirebbe coerenza ma qui non esiste ormai


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ho rifiutato anche la 1° dose,pensa un pò
> E più sento gli imbecilli del governo dire "vaccinatevi vaccinatevi vaccinatevi",più non mi vaccino.
> Più vedo queste pagliacciate con le *restrizioni per le persone tamponate e SANE*,più non mi vaccino.
> 
> ...


Fai solo bene con me siamo in 2


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo..ma se non hai alcuna competenza medica o scientifica cosa vuoi documentarti?? Finirai solo per leggere pareri che non sai giudicare e a decidere con la pancia in base a chi ti sta più simpatico oppure a chi dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire...


Ma se anche loro dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto, cosa vuoi ascoltare? Se dei virologi dicono una cosa e altri un'altra, cosa vuoi credere? Allora anche tu credi alla parte che ti fa comodo credere, quella governativa. A me il discorso "non resta che vaccinarsi, non si può fare altro" non piace. È un principio arrendevole e passivo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Come la mafia.
> 
> O paghi il pizzo o ti salta il locale. Puoi scegliere, no?
> 
> Meno male che sei esperto di politica, và.


Io mi occupo della politica che fa, non della politica che parla.
E in questo momento la priorità della politica che fa è allocare le risorse del NGEU ed evitare che si saturino gli ospedali, cercando quindi di incoraggiare il più possibile le persone a vaccinarsi e tutelarsi.
Il paragone con la mafia è talmente incommentabile che non merita risposta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il tampone purtroppo è un finto controllo, vado a farmi il tampone e risulto negativo ma potrei essere contagiato 2 ore dopo averlo fatto e quindi portare il covid in giro e comunque non sarei protetto se per caso nella struttura ci fosse un positivo...
> Il concetto primario è evitare che anche in caso di contagio ci siano ripercussioni gravi, e questo scudo solo il vaccino lo può dare..


Ma cosa ? guarda se un vaccinato è ansintomatico fa danni ben peggiori! anche perché per disinformazione è convinta di non ammalarsi e non contagiare! o per lo meno crede di aver minori rischi di prenderselo! però se è sfortunato fa danni come la grandine! in sostanza siamo tutti uguali


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bravo. Ma per molti qui l’Inghilterra è un covo di pazzi fascisti trumpisti. Addirittura si alimentano fake news sull’Inghilterra. Però da noi bisogna minacciare, ci vuole il grincazz per tutto, ora verrano tolti i tamponi, e i contagi stanno risalendo e speranza vuole fare la settima dose a tutti entro 1 mese ecc
> Capisci che è un circolo vizioso ormai,m? Capisci che si va oltre ormai?


stai parlando a gente che si farebbe una pinta di Pfizer... giuro che se mettono il green pass obbligatorio per solo vaccinati vado all'ambasciata americana chiedo asilo visto che senza vaccino non si può viaggiare... straccio il passaporto italiano e me ne torno negli USA... questo paese sta morendo e molti non se ne rendono conto...governati da truffatori e ipocondriaci..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo che è cosi
> 
> Anzi, avessero avuto risposte precise e chiare su tutto in breve tempo, io sarei senza dubbio dalla parte dei complottari, perchè non sarebbe affatto una cosa normale, ma studiata e preparata.
> 
> Volessero ingannarci tutti, lo farebbero molto molto meglio ed in maniera più intelligente.


Forse hanno fretta!? a me pare di sì..
Poi sulla loro intelligenza bhe
Stendere un velo pietoso please..

Mi sembra di vedere la Juve guarda!
0 paura di ripercussioni!
visto che fanno tutto alla luce del giorno
e sono palessisimi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raryof (17 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ? guarda se un vaccinato è ansintomatico fa danni ben peggiori! anche perché per disinformazione è convinta di non ammalarsi e non contagiare! o per lo meno crede di aver minori rischi di prenderselo! però se è sfortunato fa danni come la grandine! in sostanza siamo tutti uguali


Se la maggioranza delle persone è vaccinata i vaccinati trasmettono il virus, è pura logica, perché si sentono più "liberi" ma in realtà trasmettono il virus normalmente perché quello è il loro compito (mica essere salvati dalla TI come diceva Giacomino) e i miliardi stanziati per questi sieri non sono stati spesi per far finire questa pandemia controllata domani stesso o tra 1 mese, né col 90% di sierizzati né col 99% né col 120%, non puoi coprire nemmeno l'80% della popolazione cosiddetta non a rischio e così ti garantisci i vaccini per chi se li farà e le minacce per chi non li farà, cioè è logica, alcuni "attendono" una cosa che non finirà mai ma che al tempo stesso ha una vita "attiva" che col tempo, mentre cerchi di ucciderla, non va a morire ma rimane ben in vita e garantisce quindi lo stato di terrore, contagi, morti per altra roba e cose così, le stesse che poi c'erano pure quando hanno fatto finta di niente e hanno permesso ad un coronavirus da laboratorio di circolare per bene e sterminare l'obbiettivo finale, vecchi, pensionati e moribondi.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> stai parlando a gente che si farebbe una pinta di Pfizer... giuro che se mettono il green pass obbligatorio per solo vaccinati vado all'ambasciata americana chiedo asilo straccio il passaporto italiano e me ne torno negli USA... questo paese sta morendo e molti non se ne rendono conto...governati da truffatori e ipocondriaci..


Purtroppo per me, si fa sempre più nero il futuro in questo paese…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In quasi un anno non ha fatto una sega, nonostante siano tutti ai suoi piedi, manco una riformina del menga, una liberalizzazione seria, nulla, l'unica cosa fatta da Draghi è il green pass. Peggio di Monti, altro osannato a non finire


Sono colleghi e amici e non farmi continuare se no mi dite che sono un complottista


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io mi occupo della politica che fa, non della politica che parla.
> E in questo momento la priorità della politica che fa è allocare le risorse del NGEU ed evitare che si saturino gli ospedali, cercando quindi di incoraggiare il più possibile le persone a vaccinarsi e tutelarsi.
> Il paragone con la mafia è talmente incommentabile che non merita risposta.



Siamo vicini al 90% di copertura vaccinale. Se si saturano gli ospedali allora 'sto vaccino non funziona come ci si aspetta, perché significa che si saturano SOPRATTUTTO di gente vaccinata. E' statisticamente impossibile che adesso gli ospedali si saturano con gente esclusivamente no-vax. E manca poco non è passato nemmeno un anno dalle somministrazioni. Poi credete pure alla propaganda di regime che passa in TV. La solita propaganda che non fa menzione dei criminali che hanno messo le rotelle ai banchi.

Bastava dirlo, amico.

Bastava dire "ci proviamo" ed essere onesti facendo cose con un minimo di trasparenza e sobrietà, per una volta. Invece sono partite tante promesse e c'è stata la corsa al vaccino miracoloso. Ma si guardano solo i conteggi dei non-morti e ci si inchina al cospetto del nuovo Dio con la siringa in mano. Nel frattempo, tanti business fioriscono.

Dicono che promettere e non mantenere è una cosa da paurosi. Paurosi prima, arroganti adesso. Io mi immagino cosa diranno e cosa faranno quando saremo al 99.99% di copertura e si dovrà convincere la gente che stiamo in pericolo di vita. Nemmeno quotato che ci vorrà un vaccino settimanale. E a te sembra andare bene.

Il paragone mafioso sarà imbarazzante quanto vuoi, mi dispiace. Ma nel mondo reale sembra funzioni così. Forse funziona più volte così piuttosto che con metodi da educando. D'altra parte abbiamo un debito pubblico da follia, non credo che chi ci governa lo abbia fatto bene in tutti questi decenni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per me, si fa sempre più nero il futuro in questo paese…


per fortuna il mondo/clima è giusto..
almeno io per età (generazione senza pensione)
e situazione climatica.. il futuro è un lusso! che futuro!?

Almeno farà piazza pulita..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' un discorso che abbiamo già affrontato.
> 
> io ho il pregio/difetto di essere concreto ( so che restano parole anonime scritte sul web, ma mi viene riconosciuto quotidianamente anche nella vita non virtuale e mi porta buone gratificazioni in generale).
> 
> ...


Non iniziare anche tu con questa frase 
Ti prego!!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma se anche loro dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto, cosa vuoi ascoltare? Se dei virologi dicono una cosa e altri un'altra, cosa vuoi credere? Allora anche tu credi alla parte che ti fa comodo credere, quella governativa. A me il discorso "non resta che vaccinarsi, non si può fare altro" non piace. È un principio arrendevole e passivo.


ma guarda che la scienza è cosi eh, soprattutto per argomenti di frontiera, basta citare einstein e il suo "Dio non gioca a dadi con l’universo" , a lui non andava giu l'aspetto probabilistico della maccanica quantistica, pero aveva torto e stiamo parlando di einstein mica di burioni


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Novembre 2021)

Il vaccino andrà fatto ogni sei mesi o un anno (a seconda della durata della protezione) o ci si ritrova come nel 2020. Questo è, piaccia o non piaccia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Figuracce? ha preso un provvedimento per cui tutti lo avete criticato e ora tutta europa lo sta copiando (rincarando la dose).


C'è lo chiede l'Europa  giustamente..
Veramente credi che questa frase e questa presa di posizione sia effettivamente SOLO una cosa buona!? anche " austerity" era la soluzione di tutti i problemi eh tralasciando Bruxelles e la Germania.. ma penso che il messaggio che voglio dare sia arrivato...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma guarda che la scienza è cosi eh, soprattutto per argomenti di frontiera, basta citare einstein e il suo "Dio non gioca a dadi con l’universo" , a lui non andava giu l'aspetto probabilistico della maccanica quantistica, pero aveva torto e stiamo parlando di einstein mica di burioni


Stai parlando di Dio e Einstein ha solo notato che l'universo e tutte le sue leggi sono matematicamente PERFETTI ecco il senso del " non gioca a dadi"


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di Dio e Einstein ha solo notato che l'universo e tutte le sue leggi sono matematicamente PERFETTI ecco il senso del " non gioca a dadi"


no, einstein non accettava che nella meccanica quantistica la relazione causa effetto venisse sostituito da un a probabilità, quindi l'effetto di una causa non era deterministico ma si presentava una conseguenza con una certa. probabilità.
Cmq il senso del mio post è che lo sviluppo della scienza non è lineare e senza scontri ma tutt'altro


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi credete pure alla propaganda di regime che passa in TV. La solita propaganda che non fa menzione dei criminali che hanno messo le rotelle ai banchi.


La solita propaganda di regime che non ha fatto uscire i nomi dei Politici e Vip che si sono fatti fare il green-pass senza vaccino..!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La normalità è quella che c’è in Inghilterra non la nostra pseudo normalità ridicola.
> 
> Anche se nessuno seguirà tali idiozie (non seguo una pagliacciata del governo sulla pandemia da luglio 2020), le restrizioni ci sono ugualmente. E questa non è normalità


Faccio notare che la vita in Inghilterra è leggermente  più frenetica della nostra


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2021)

Terrorismo costituzionale allo stato puro

l'Italia cessa di essere una repubblica


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> no, einstein non accettava che nella meccanica quantistica la relazione causa effetto venisse sostituito da un a probabilità, quindi l'effetto di una causa non era deterministico ma si presentava una conseguenza con una certa. probabilità.
> Cmq il senso del mio post è che lo sviluppo della scienza non è lineare e senza scontri ma tutt'altro


appunto. 
come la matematica determina che 2+ 2 fa 4 
e non lascia spazio a probabilità/interpretazionio cause esterne

Sulla scienza bhe.. abbiamo visto che viene inascoltata se le soluzioni vanno contro agli interessi economici..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è l'ebola ma quando vi ficcherete in testa che il SS non può sostenere il covid?
> va be su questo ci ho rinunciato da mesi ormai.
> se il vaccino tiene 6 mesi si fa ogni 6 mesi, non c'è alternativa se non quella di inventare un vaccino migliore.


scusa ma non è detto che duri sempre 6 mesi pure alla 10° vaccinazione  il corpo non è una macchina con il tempo potrebbe volerne di più di brodaglia perché non ci sta capendo nulla..
Infatti mi preoccupa il termine dose


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> appunto.
> come la matematica determina che 2+ 2 fa 4
> e non lascia spazio a probabilità/interpretazionio cause esterne
> 
> Sulla scienza bhe.. abbiamo visto che viene inascoltata se le soluzioni vanno contro agli interessi economici..


mbe appunto? tu hai detto una altra cosa. vabbe lasciamo perdere siamo OT


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La solita propaganda di regime che non ha fatto uscire i nomi dei Politici e Vip che si sono fatti fare il green-pass senza vaccino..!!!


Non oso immaginare chi ci sia dietro quella lista. Magari un conduttore o una conduttrice di punta, un politico di punta, un calciatore o uno sportivo importante. Qualche nome grossissimo sicuramente e che, magari, ha pure girato lo spot pro-vaccino, chi lo sa  . 

Facile fare il nome di Pippo Franco, giusto per tirarne fuori uno. Un personaggio su cui ormai la tv non punta più e che, peraltro, appoggiava un candidato supportato dalla "komplottistah" Radio Radio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Sta già succedendo


Grazie a Dio..


----------



## varvez (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu non hai fatto tamponi ne vaccino? allora sei chiuso in casa come un topo.


Correggo, come "un sorcio"


----------



## danjr (17 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di Dio e Einstein ha solo notato che l'universo e tutte le sue leggi sono matematicamente PERFETTI ecco il senso del " non gioca a dadi"


Peccato che più sono arrivati Planck e Heisenberg che hanno dimostrato che nel mondo infinitesimale si gioca a dadi, poker, ecc


----------



## danjr (17 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Terrorismo costituzionale allo stato puro
> 
> l'Italia cessa di essere una repubblica


Tanto aveva vinto di poco al referendum


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha ? se uno fa il tampone ed è negativo è negativo.


Credo che il senso sia che un non vaccinato con tampone negativo potrebbe entrare poi a contatto con un vaccinato positivo asintomatico (che non deve fare il tampone) e contrarre il virus. A logica penso sia questa la motivazione.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> per fortuna il mondo/clima è giusto..
> almeno io per età (generazione senza pensione)
> e climatica il futuro è un lusso! che futuro!?
> 
> Almeno farà piazza pulita..


Io ho 34 anni 
Non sono messo bene manco io amico mio..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Novembre 2021)

ogni commento è superfluo.


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2021)

Gibilterra con il suo *118%* *di vaccinati *farà il natale in lockdown! giusto per farvi capire che il vaccino ha fallito...nella piccola penisola iberica *è stato appena… cancellato il Natale*.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Gibilterra con il suo *118%* *di vaccinati *farà il natale in lockdown! giusto per farvi capire che il vaccino ha fallito...nella piccola penisola iberica *è stato appena… cancellato il Natale*.


A gibilterra non muore nessuno da mesi. Sono in aumento i casi giornalieri (sui 60, circa 500 casi attualmente attivi in totale). Sono preoccupati per la pressione sui centri per test e per il business del catering. Al momento hanno mantenuto solo le restrizioni sugli accessi, non c'è nessun lockdown.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> scusa ma non è detto che duri sempre 6 mesi pure alla 10° vaccinazione il corpo non è una macchina con il tempo potrebbe volerne di più di brodaglia perché non ci sta capendo nulla..
> Infatti mi preoccupa il termine dose


va be quindi che si fa?
non credo che stiamo scoprendo l'acqua calda.
il punto è che come soluzione sento solo.......... niente.
nessuna soluzione sensata, solo lamentele.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di Dio e Einstein ha solo notato che l'universo e tutte le sue leggi sono matematicamente PERFETTI ecco il senso del " non gioca a dadi"


in realtà l'universo è nato da un errore una mancanza, che ha dato via al tutto.
e poi vacci a capire.... dopo einstein alcuni hanno anche detto che a volte succede così, altre volte cosà, senza sapere il motivo.

va be chiuso OT


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> willcoyote85 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > in realtà l'universo è nato da un errore una mancanza, che ha dato via al tutto.
> ...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ..





raducioiu ha scritto:


> raducioiu ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Quanta supponenza. Gran parte delle persone si lamenta quando subisce restrizioni della propria libertà e vengono intaccati i propri intetessi ed è spesso meno sensibile quando riguarda gli altri. Ma questo vale per tutto e non ha senso addebitare tale caratteristica ai non vaccinati.
> ...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> mbe appunto? tu hai detto una altra cosa. vabbe lasciamo perdere siamo OT


Io ho detto che grazie agli studi scientifici più scienziati tra cui la citazione del tedesco, dimostrano che c'è una intelligenza nell'universo.. e questo in base alla matematica comunque si siamo OT non andiamo su altro..

Anche perché si va nello scontro religione vs scienza
Meglio evitare 
visto le fonti.. alcuni dicono che Einstein è ateo
altri fonti invece dicono che smentiva questa etichette  quindi doppiamente lasciamo perdere


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

*Peccato che più sono arrivati Planck e Heisenberg che hanno dimostrato che nel mondo infinitesimale si gioca a dadi, poker, ecc*

ripeto ho citato il senso di quella frase..

sugli attuali scienziati e teorie

pur essendo meglio di noi

Stendo un velo vergognoso



Visto che siamo tanti intelligenti MA abbiamo distrutto il mondo! Quindi capirai che ho seri dubbi pure delle considerazioni e teorie dell'umanità.. vs universo e leggi che la comandano.

p.s. scusate il bordello ma tutto in una volta non riuscivo più a replicare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be quindi che si fa?
> non credo che stiamo scoprendo l'acqua calda.
> il punto è che come soluzione sento solo.......... niente.
> nessuna soluzione sensata, solo lamentele.


In verità è peggio! ci raccontano che c'è solo una soluzione.. che come stiamo vedendo non è vero niente! ma in verità ci sono mezzi alternativi per fronteggiare il contagio come tecnologie per sterilizzare l'ambiente (mi ricorda Grillo e il suo deriderlo per le stampe 3D hahaha invece adesso?? ) e il farmaco per prevenire il covid entro 5 giorni dai sintomi! ora viene bollato o accennato con " il vaccino resta l'unica soluzione!" ma occhio che il voltagabbana e il nosense potrebbe arrivare anche qui !

Cioè che magicamente come il tampone non è più affidabile.. anzi è pericoloso!
questo nuovo farmaco per opinione televisiva diventi il nuovo santo Graal ! dipende dall'interesse economico
se lo preferite: dall'agenda politica


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma se anche loro dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto, cosa vuoi ascoltare? Se dei virologi dicono una cosa e altri un'altra, cosa vuoi credere? Allora anche tu credi alla parte che ti fa comodo credere, quella governativa. A me il discorso "non resta che vaccinarsi, non si può fare altro" non piace. È un principio arrendevole e passivo.


*Io credo nella statistica*, se il 100% dei paesi spinge per la campagna di vaccinazione non saranno mica TUTTI in combutta, criminali, antipopolo etc, no?...se oltre il 90% della comunità scientifica è concorde nel dire di vaccinarsi perché mai *da ignorante in materia* dovrei andare dietro al 10% restante?? Mi sembra come quelli che per curare il cancro correvano dietro ai Di Bella di turno...ma lì almeno c'era il movente della disperazione, qui è una battaglia di principio dove alcune persone si stanno facendo sfruttare da soggetti a cui va bene ci siano situazioni sovversive e confusione..

Sul fatto che sia un principio arrendevole è vero, ma è come se domani venisse un terremoto dove abiti e la tua casa diventa traballante, cosa ci puoi fare??Protesti?..La gente sana di mente accetta di dover vivere un periodo in tenda per evitare il rischio che gli cada in testa, ma qualcuno "contro" invece preferisce restare nella sua casa traballante col rischio di schiattare confidando che di certo il suo parare è più corretto di quello degli ingegneri strutturisti


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Servirebbe coerenza ma qui non esiste ormai


Io vedo estrema coerenza invece: principio di tutela della salute al primo posto sempre

Semmai è una coerenza che non viene accettata


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Io credo nella statistica*, se il 100% dei paesi spinge per la campagna di vaccinazione non saranno mica TUTTI in combutta, criminali, antipopolo etc, no?...se oltre il 90% della comunità scientifica è concorde nel dire di vaccinarsi perché mai *da ignorante in materia* dovrei andare dietro al 10% restante?? Mi sembra come quelli che per curare il cancro correvano dietro ai Di Bella di turno...ma lì almeno c'era il movente della disperazione, qui è una battaglia di principio dove alcune persone si stanno facendo sfruttare da soggetti a cui va bene ci siano situazioni sovversive e confusione..
> 
> Sul fatto che sia un principio arrendevole è vero, ma è come se domani venisse un terremoto dove abiti e la tua casa diventa traballante, cosa ci puoi fare??Protesti?..La gente sana di mente accetta di dover vivere un periodo in tenda per evitare il rischio che gli cada in testa, ma qualcuno "contro" invece preferisce restare nella sua casa traballante col rischio di schiattare confidando che di certo il suo parare è più corretto di quello degli ingegneri strutturisti


Sempre per amor di statistica:


Anticipazione (Spoiler): spoiler















Chiaramente questi vaccini non sono l'elisir di lunga vita né una soluzione definitiva alla pandemia, ma qualcosina pare facciano. Poi possiamo indignarci e sbraitare quanto vogliamo, ma allora si ha l'onere di dire cosa bisognerebbe fare.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io vedo estrema coerenza invece: principio di tutela della salute al primo posto sempre
> 
> Semmai è una coerenza che non viene accettata


I tempi di valutazione di efficacia e sicurezza di questi vaccini sono sempre accorciati rispetto alla normalità e dettati dalla situazione di emergenza pandemica.
Questo a me da farmacista viene specificato ogni santo giorno sui comunicati.
E' successo per noi adulti e la stessa cosa accadrà presto per i piccini.
E' bene ricordarlo eh.
Non è che sia proprio esattamente normale.
E' normale nella forzatura dei tempi.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me la terza dose la fanno tutti quelli che hanno fatto le prime due


Sogni. Le terze dosi vanno a rilento, a dir poco. Tutti i vaccinati che conosco io, tranne due, di terza dose non vogliono nemmeno sentir parlare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare chi ci sia dietro quella lista. Magari un conduttore o una conduttrice di punta, un politico di punta, un calciatore o uno sportivo importante. Qualche nome grossissimo sicuramente e che, magari, ha pure girato lo spot pro-vaccino, chi lo sa  .
> 
> Facile fare il nome di Pippo Franco, giusto per tirarne fuori uno. Un personaggio su cui ormai la tv non punta più e che, peraltro, appoggiava un candidato supportato dalla "komplottistah" Radio Radio.



Beh, almeno due terzi dei pentastellati sono no vax con alcuni nomi molti grossi che non hanno mai chiarito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io vedo estrema coerenza invece: principio di tutela della salute al primo posto sempre
> 
> Semmai è una coerenza che non viene accettata


al primo posto sempre?
non mi pare visto le innumerevoli trovate nosense


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma guarda che la scienza è cosi eh, soprattutto per argomenti di frontiera, basta citare einstein e il suo "Dio non gioca a dadi con l’universo" , a lui non andava giu l'aspetto probabilistico della maccanica quantistica, pero aveva torto e stiamo parlando di einstein mica di burioni


Proprio perché è così, bisogna sperimentare maggiormente. L'effetto su persone diverse, magari già con patologie preesistenti è stato considerato? Gli effetti collaterali correlati alla somministrazione del vaccino, PRIMA DI METTERLO IN COMMERCIO, sono stati considerati? Sapevano che avrebbe provocato miocardite? Ora il discorso è questo, non sapevano perché non hanno sperimentato a sufficienza. Per "ricominciare a vivere", hanno velocizzato la diffusione dei vaccini senza porre enfasi sui contro del vaccino. Io se metto qualcosa in commercio devo sapere che effetti ha, non posso iniziare la somministrazione e poi prego che vada tutto bene, perché questa non è scienza, è irresponsabilità. Oltretutto ai giovani che hanno la miocardite e non avevano patologie pregresse, chi li convince che è un bene che adesso convivano con questa problematica? Che tutto sia fatto in maniera approssimativa è indicato anche dal modo in cui ne è stata gestita la somministrazione alle donne incinte. 
Proprio perché questa branca di scienza è di frontiera, bisognava stare molto più attenti e cauti nelle somministrazioni. Ciò che fa bene a me, a te può fare male, nel nostro organismo si verificano tantissime reazioni chimiche, pertanto una sperimentazione più accurata e precisa avrebbe convinto molte più persone a vaccinarsi con cognizione di causa. La natura probabilistica del problema richiede un altissimo numero di sperimentazioni e non si può giocare con la salute di persone sane solo perchè bisogna evitare che se ne ammalino altre.


----------



## danjr (17 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Gibilterra con il suo *118%* *di vaccinati *farà il natale in lockdown! giusto per farvi capire che il vaccino ha fallito...nella piccola penisola iberica *è stato appena… cancellato il Natale*.


Si ma Gibilterra è come San Marino dai, ma che argomenti sono questi? manco fosse un'isola, è come se foss euna città della Spagna


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Io credo nella statistica*, se il 100% dei paesi spinge per la campagna di vaccinazione non saranno mica TUTTI in combutta, criminali, antipopolo etc, no?...se oltre il 90% della comunità scientifica è concorde nel dire di vaccinarsi perché mai *da ignorante in materia* dovrei andare dietro al 10% restante?? Mi sembra come quelli che per curare il cancro correvano dietro ai Di Bella di turno...ma lì almeno c'era il movente della disperazione, qui è una battaglia di principio dove alcune persone si stanno facendo sfruttare da soggetti a cui va bene ci siano situazioni sovversive e confusione..
> 
> Sul fatto che sia un principio arrendevole è vero, ma è come se domani venisse un terremoto dove abiti e la tua casa diventa traballante, cosa ci puoi fare??Protesti?..La gente sana di mente accetta di dover vivere un periodo in tenda per evitare il rischio che gli cada in testa, ma qualcuno "contro" invece preferisce restare nella sua casa traballante col rischio di schiattare confidando che di certo il suo parare è più corretto di quello degli ingegneri strutturisti


Perchè non sai quanti richiami dovrai fare di vaccino, non sai quale potrebbe essere il prezzo da pagare per questa reiterata somministrazione ogni 9-12 mesi e perchè non c'è una accurata e scrupolosa verifica del nesso di causalità tra vaccino ed eventi avversi per via di una superficiale vigilanza passiva e perchè, qualora dovessi stare male, verresti tacciato di essere un no vax malato immaginario.


----------



## danjr (17 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *Peccato che più sono arrivati Planck e Heisenberg che hanno dimostrato che nel mondo infinitesimale si gioca a dadi, poker, ecc*


Non hai capito quello che voleva dire l'altro utente, cioè che anche tra super menti scientifiche e premi nobel per la fisica ci sono state diatribe incredibili, sulle quali nemmeno sappiamo chi ha ragione completamente.
L'esempio non era il massimo, però calati nel 1600 un attimo quando la diatriba scientifica era tra chi sosteneva che la terra fosse al centro del sistema solare e chi riteneva fosse il sole, entrambe le posizioni erano scientifiche, nel senso che avevano un apparato di loro prove ed esperimenti, poi solo una ha avuto ragione. Per 2000 anni ha dominato la teoria "sbagliata" ma era comunque scienza. 
Popper diceva che una teoria per essere scientifica deve poter essere falsificata, cioè si deve poter dimostrare che sia sbagliata, altrimenti stiamo parlando di dogmi, cioè di religione, di magia, ecc. di quello che molti vorrebbero per risolvere la nostra pandemia.


----------



## danjr (17 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sempre per amor di statistica:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler): spoiler
> ...


Questi grafici sono inutili, tanto ti diranno che non sono veritieri e che li fanno uscire apposta per spingere alla vaccinazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non hai capito quello che voleva dire l'altro utente, cioè che anche tra super menti scientifiche e premi nobel per la fisica ci sono state diatribe incredibili, sulle quali nemmeno sappiamo chi ha ragione completamente.
> L'esempio non era il massimo, però calati nel 1600 un attimo quando la diatriba scientifica era tra chi sosteneva che la terra fosse al centro del sistema solare e chi riteneva fosse il sole, entrambe le posizioni erano scientifiche, nel senso che avevano un apparato di loro prove ed esperimenti, poi solo una ha avuto ragione. Per 2000 anni ha dominato la teoria "sbagliata" ma era comunque scienza.
> Popper diceva che una teoria per essere scientifica deve poter essere falsificata, cioè si deve poter dimostrare che sia sbagliata, altrimenti stiamo parlando di dogmi, cioè di religione, di magia, ecc. di quello che molti vorrebbero per risolvere la nostra pandemia.


Ho capito adesso il discorso delle diatribe..

però cavolo! adesso mi viene naturale fare notare per chi sostiene che tutte le nazioni e scienziati ( in verità ci sono anche altri che dicono tutt'altro) sono favorevoli per il vaccino di massa, quindi non sono dei pazzi nel battagliare su questa linea. Potrei dire che assomigliano a quei megalomani che credevano che la terra fosse al centro dell'universo! e appunto 1 in questione a momenti ci rimette la vita/libertà ( vado a memoria) ma alla fine si sono presi una colossale accantonata.. per chi replica che le tecnologie e informazioni sono diverse.Posso dirgli si! ovviamente! ma mi pare evidente che malgrado tutte le esperienze storiche! farmaceutiche! e scientifiche! questi navigano a vista... e sinceramente malgrado le percentuali date non mi tranquillizza affatto... poi adesso che si inizia a parlare di bambini dallo stato d'animo "preoccupato" mi fanno scalare a quella della"rabbia" e non è bello....

p.s. sulla mentalità no
malgrado i secoli !
la mentalità umana ha fatto 0 progressi..
*Soprattutto 0* morali per chi gestisce il mondo intero


----------



## hakaishin (17 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io vedo estrema coerenza invece: principio di tutela della salute al primo posto sempre
> 
> Semmai è una coerenza che non viene accettata


Si?
A me sembra un mix di follia, malafede e incompetenza che genera incoerenza totale.
Altro che tutela della salute ma per cortesia..


----------



## raducioiu (18 Novembre 2021)

Sono intanto disponibili i dati ISS di ottobre :

Malati Covid (08/10/21-07/11/21) :
- non vaccinati: 40.182
- vaccinati: 55.768 (1 dose: 3.466 | 2 dosi: 52.016 | 3 dosi: 286)

Ricoverati Covid (01/10/21-31/10/21) : 
- non vaccinati: 2.890
- vaccinati: 2.553 (1 dose: 144 | 2 dosi: 2.392 | 3 dosi: 17)

Terapie Intensive Covid (01/10/21-31/10/21) :
- non vaccinati: 370
- vaccinati: 187 (1 dose: 9 | 2 dosi: 177 | 3 dosi: 1)

Decessi Covid (17/09/21-17/10/21) :
- non vaccinati: 361
- vaccinati: 411 (1 dose: 27 | 2 dosi: 384 | 3 dosi: 0)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sono intanto disponibili i dati ISS di ottobre :
> 
> Malati Covid (08/10/21-07/11/21) :
> - non vaccinati: 40.182
> ...


non mi aspettavo i più decessi dei vaccinati. (+ 50) 
sui ricoveri più o meno siamo lì..
visto che in teoria la capacità di resistere al virus è maggiore nei vaccinati (+ 337 senza )
stesso discorso nelle terapie intensive(+183 non)
però nel totale dei malati.. ( + 15.586 con )

Ma non dovevano essere di meno !?
questo non mi sorprende.. visto che con la matematica non si sbaglia [alias sbaglia/mente]


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sono intanto disponibili i dati ISS di ottobre :
> 
> Malati Covid (08/10/21-07/11/21) :
> - non vaccinati: 40.182
> ...





Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non mi aspettavo i più decessi dei vaccinati. (+ 50)
> sui ricoveri più o meno siamo lì..
> visto che in teoria la capacità di resistere al virus è maggiore nei vaccinati (+ 337 senza )
> stesso discorso nelle terapie intensive(+183 non)
> ...



Raga, vi voglio bene dal punto di vista del tifo.

Ma sul lato matematico stendiamoci un velo pietoso, fortuna siete protetti dall' anonimato!

E' un vaccino che copre solo il 90 % , non al 100%

Cosa ne consegue?
Che con una percentuale cosi alta di vaccinati è matematico ad un certo punto diventino molti di più i ricoverati e i morti vaccinati.

Zio pera! E' 1 + 1 = 2

Scrivete 3000 post al giorno parlando di queste cose, e nemmeno l' abc ?!

Ma alla base, conta che parliamo di numeri ridicoli, tra morti e ospedalizzati, rispetto allo scorso anno.

Va bene scriverlo qui, ma se lo dite anche nella vita reale occhio che l' interlocutore vi guarderebbe in modo strano (eufemismo) e vi percula appena vi girate esponendovi a figure barbine.
Lo dico per voi.


----------



## raducioiu (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Raga, vi voglio bene dal punto di vista del tifo.
> 
> Ma sul lato matematico stendiamoci un velo pietoso, fortuna siete protetti dall' anonimato!
> 
> ...


Per l'ennesima volta io posto dei dati e tu mi tiri in ballo, con la consueta supponenza, additandomi di qualcosa che non ho scritto. Ho riportato dei dati e tu, dato che quoti e parli al plurale, lanci accuse e offese.
Ho messo commenti o considerazioni? No, ho riportato dei dati. Ti danno talmente fastidio che anziché commentare i dati inizi a trattare come ********** gli altri. 

Anche tu sei protetto dall'anonimato, non so se anche dal vivo ti poni in questo modo irrispettoso del pensiero altrui con tutta questa arroganza.


----------



## jacky (18 Novembre 2021)

Abbiamo l’1% dei positivi…
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando scusate???

a febbraio 2020 era il 40.

chiaro che se testiamo 1 milione di persone al giorno troviamo 12/13.000 positivi.

viene da ridere


----------



## raducioiu (18 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sono intanto disponibili i dati ISS di ottobre :
> 
> Malati Covid (08/10/21-07/11/21) :
> - non vaccinati: 40.182
> ...


Due considerazioni oggettive che voglio fare:
1) si conferma che diversi immunoli/virologi/istituzioni hanno mentito, come ha fatto tale Vi0la appena l'altro ieri in diretta televisiva, sostenendo che *non* ci sono vaccinati ricoverati o morti o addirittura che chi si vaccina *non *si può contagiare (ci sono alcuni collaborazionisti di regime che su tv e giornali continuano a dirlo e i peggiori persino a crederlo)*;
2) naturalmente i vaccinati sono molti più dei non vaccinati, ma non è secondo me da sottovalutare nemmemo che i test vengono fatti principalmente sui non vaccinati causa greenpass **

*dato che sicuramente arriverà qualcuno sbraitando "ma nessuno ha mai detto che il vaccino rende invincibili!1!!! ma che riduce bla bla " per favore prendere visione della parte sottolineata
**anticipo anche qui "e allora!?!? l'importante è non intasare le terapie intensive!!!1!"; però si potrebbe confermare che il greenpass non ha senso per non diffondere il contagio, anzi quello basato sul vaccino è pericoloso perché consente ai vaccinati asintomatici di diffonderlo indisturbati (si è anche scoperto che vaccinati positivi a tampone han mantenuto greenpass attivo e valido)


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Per l'ennesima volta io posto dei dati e tu mi tiri in ballo, con la consueta supponenza, additandomi di qualcosa che non ho scritto. Ho riportato dei dati e tu, dato che quoti e parli al plurale, lanci accuse e offese.
> Ho messo commenti o considerazioni? No, ho riportato dei dati. Ti danno talmente fastidio che anziché commentare i dati inizi a trattare come ********** gli altri.
> 
> Anche tu sei protetto dall'anonimato, non so se anche dal vivo ti poni in questo modo irrispettoso del pensiero altrui con tutta questa arroganza.


Ti sbagli.

Ti sto solo dicendo che 1 + 1 fa 2, credimi.

Nessuna arroganza, colmavo un tuo bias gigantesco.

Comunque amen, andiamo avanti cosi che va bene.

Se vuoi comunque continuiamo in privato, è meglio...


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Due considerazioni oggettive che voglio fare:
> 1) si conferma che diversi immunoli/virologi/istituzioni hanno mentito, come ha fatto tale Vi0la appena l'altro ieri in diretta televisiva, sostenendo che *non* ci sono vaccinati ricoverati o morti o addirittura che chi si vaccina *non *si può contagiare (ci sono alcuni collaborazionisti di regime che su tv e giornali continuano a dirlo e i peggiori persino a crederlo)*;
> 2) naturalmente i vaccinati sono molti più dei non vaccinati, ma non è secondo me da sottovalutare nemmemo che i test vengono fatti principalmente sui non vaccinati causa greenpass **
> 
> ...


1) Se fosse così avresti ragione, non ho ascoltato ma penso abbiano fatto riferimento a certe fasce d'età (comunque sbagliando lo stesso, ma mi pare impossibile lo abbia detto in generale).
2) Il fatto che molto probabilmente il tasso di positività dei vaccinati sia molto più alto di quello indicato è un fattore a favore dell'efficacia del vaccino, significherebbe che la percentuale di chi finisce in TI è ancora minore.

Quindi, deduco, la soluzione sarebbe quella di mettere in lockdown tutti i vaccinati e lasciare libero chi non ha fatto niente?


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Due considerazioni oggettive che voglio fare:
> 1) si conferma che diversi immunoli/virologi/istituzioni hanno mentito, come ha fatto tale Vi0la appena l'altro ieri in diretta televisiva, sostenendo che *non* ci sono vaccinati ricoverati o morti o addirittura che chi si vaccina *non *si può contagiare (ci sono alcuni collaborazionisti di regime che su tv e giornali continuano a dirlo e i peggiori persino a crederlo)*;
> 2) naturalmente i vaccinati sono molti più dei non vaccinati, ma non è secondo me da sottovalutare nemmemo che i test vengono fatti principalmente sui non vaccinati causa greenpass **
> 
> ...


E' imbarazzante la propaganda che le testate giornalistiche fanno ormai in maniera *sempre più palese*, la volontà dei giornalisti e dei telegiornali è di orientare più che di informare il lettore o lo spettatore....
Chi mantiene in vita OGGI i giornali?? i lettori ?? o il governo con gli incentivi e i gruppi privati con i finanziamenti....??

ponderate


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

*Crisanti su la7:*

"*Inspiegabile che si parli di no vax e non di terze dosi.*
L’unica cosa da fare è accelerare con le terze dosi, invece mi pare che si perda di vista il problema.
Si parla di no-vax, ma la vera battaglia è sulle terze dosi.
Abbiamo vaccinato circa l’86% della popolazione, potremmo arrivare al 90%: *oltre un certo limite non si può andare*

L'Inghilterra ha una situazione molto semplice:
vaccinato il 75% della popolazione e non ha nessuna restrizione di alcun tipo.
C'è un equilibrio tra la capacità del virus di trasmettersi e quella del vaccino di bloccarlo, l'equilibrio è fissato a circa 40mila casi e 160 decessi al giorno"


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

Crisantemo la tocca piano...in effetti fa comodo al governicchio e al suo apparato di ripetitori vocali non parlare di parecchi milioni che non faranno la terza dose, meglio continuare a sfottere i soliti noti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Raga, vi voglio bene dal punto di vista del tifo.
> 
> Ma sul lato matematico stendiamoci un velo pietoso, fortuna siete protetti dall' anonimato!
> 
> ...


Bisogna vedere anche come questi dati sono raccolti perché ci sono parecchie ombre. La tendenza è quella di voler trovare delle correlazioni forzate tra i morti non vaccinati e il covid, mentre una sorveglianza passiva in realtà non consente di capire quanta gente presenta controindicazioni dovute al vaccino sia nel medio che nel medio-lungo periodo (non abbiamo numeri che diano riscontri a lungo termine) e trovare il nesso di causalità è molto complicato. Inoltre l'elevato numero di tamponi consente inevitabilmente di trovare molti più malati di covid tra i non vaccinati che tra quelli vaccinati. Le statistiche vanno bene se i dadi non sono in qualche misura truccati.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere anche come questi dati sono raccolti perché ci sono parecchie ombre. La tendenza è quella di voler trovare delle correlazioni forzate tra i morti non vaccinati e il covid, mentre una sorveglianza passiva in realtà non consente di capire quanta gente presenta controindicazioni dovute al vaccino sia nel medio che nel medio-lungo periodo (non abbiamo numeri che diano riscontri a lungo termine) e trovare il nesso di causalità è molto complicato. Inoltre l'elevato numero di tamponi consente inevitabilmente di trovare molti più malati di covid tra i non vaccinati che tra quelli vaccinati. Le statistiche vanno bene se i dadi non sono in qualche misura truccati.


Per carità, tutto è lecito.
Ognuno ritenga ciò che è più opportuno, è una discussione.

Pero' se per tirare acqua lontano dal mulino "vaccino", viene preso un esempio numerico di un certo tipo, non può essere lasciato passare in sordina.

Ci sono mille ragioni che si possono esprimere in un verso o nell' altro, ma col 90% di vaccinati, con un vaccino che copre al 90%, è ovvio che ci siano stessi decessi o ospedalizzazioni tra vaccinati e non vaccinati.

Sono cose che vanno ribadite, e anche fortemente.


----------



## zantes (18 Novembre 2021)

A metà del 1800 la vita media in Italia era di poco superiore ai 30 anni. Ora è superiore agli 80. E ciò quasi esclusivamente grazie alla scoperta degli antibiotici e soprattutto dei vaccini che hanno consentito di vincere malattie che decimavano l'umanità. Vogliamo tornare a vivere solo 30 anni? Bene, allora non vacciniamoci.


----------



## smallball (18 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Crisantemo la tocca piano...in effetti fa comodo al governicchio e al suo apparato di ripetitori vocali non parlare di parecchi milioni che non faranno la terza dose, meglio continuare a sfottere i soliti noti


Crisanti tira bordate molto potenti, a mio avviso assolutamente condivisibili


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

zantes ha scritto:


> A metà del 1800 la vita media in Italia era di poco superiore ai 30 anni. Ora è superiore agli 80. E ciò quasi esclusivamente grazie alla scoperta degli antibiotici e soprattutto dei vaccini che hanno consentito di vincere malattie che decimavano l'umanità. Vogliamo tornare a vivere solo 30 anni? Bene, allora non vacciniamoci.


con la "piccolissima" differenza che questa malattia non è emersa per fatalità, ma per esperimenti di laboratorio non necessari al progresso umano, al contrario di quelle precedenti a cui fai riferimento.
due anni di melma ad oggi senza che fosse minimamente necessario dunque
del resto non è importante discernere, ai governi a quanto pare interessa solo la conseguenza non la causa

posto che comunque vivere fino a età imbarazzanti ma chiusi in casa o RSA e prendendo decine di pillole personalmente non è una bella cosa, ma evidentemente c'è a chi interessa collezionare anni invece che esperienze di vita
se una persona vivesse pienamente dalla giovinezza oltre i settant'anni già non avrebbe più nulla da chiedere alla vita e potrebbe morire serenamente, parere ovviamente personale che si scontra con la medicina che lotta per far vivere un giorno di più a prescindere e pure con le regole pensionistiche che vogliono la gente a lavoro da stravecchi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2021)

zantes ha scritto:


> A metà del 1800 la vita media in Italia era di poco superiore ai 30 anni. Ora è superiore agli 80. E ciò quasi esclusivamente grazie alla scoperta degli antibiotici e soprattutto dei vaccini che hanno consentito di vincere malattie che decimavano l'umanità. Vogliamo tornare a vivere solo 30 anni? Bene, allora non vacciniamoci.



Questa è un falso mito, la gente crepava perché era decisamente più "zozzona", c'era molta meno igiene di base. Basta pensare che igienizzarsi le mani da parte dei medici è scoperta "recente" in pratica, addirittura il medico che scoprì questa cosa fece pure una brutta fine e fu ostracizzato al tempo.
Semplicemente lavarsi le mani fu una scoperta di portata incredibile nella medicina, pensa te come cavolo eravamo messi.

Nell'impero romano secondo te i senatori morivano a 30 anni di media? Chi aveva una certa cultura e pulizia bene o male aveva speranze di vita non tanto dissimili da quelle odierne, il tutto escludendo guerre, omicidi e violenza molto più diffusa un tempo, anche questi fattori decisamente determinanti nella speranza di vita.

Voglio dire, una volta a 16 anni eri già uomo e andavi a "squartare i barbari", te lo credo che potevi morire a 20 anni. Per non parlare della fatica fisica dei contadini di un tempo, normale che schioppi presto visto quanto ti devi ammazzare di lavoro per campare. I poveri di un tempo poi mica avevano la caritas che ti dava da mangiare, se c'hai 3 anni e mangi una patata la settimana per forza di cose schioppi presto.

C'ho che ha aumentato la speranza di vita odierna per tutti è semplicemente maggior igiene, meno violenza e cibo più accessibile per tutte le fasce della popolazione


----------



## zantes (18 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> con la "piccolissima" differenza che questa malattia non è emersa per fatalità, ma per esperimenti di laboratorio non necessari al progresso umano, al contrario di quelle precedenti a cui fai riferimento.
> due anni di melma ad oggi senza che fosse minimamente necessario dunque
> del resto non è importante discernere, ai governi a quanto pare interessa solo la conseguenza non la causa
> 
> ...


Mio padre, che non ha mai preso medicine in vita sua nè ha mai perso la lucidità, è vissuto 96 anni. Mia mamma 92. Certo, qualcuno arriva a quell'età rinchiuso in una RSA e molti che pur muoiono prima sono spesso tenuti in vita artificialmente ma molti si godono la vita fino in fondo. Per questo occorre lottare decisamente per una legge che disciplini il fine vita e consenta a ognuno di decidere da solo quando è giunto il momento che gli venga staccata la spina. Questo però è un discorso che niente ha a che fare coi vaccini. Quanto al fatto che il virus sia uscito da un laboratorio è nient'altro che una teoria molto cara ai complottisti che non è assolutamente provata e che comunque non deve fermare la ricerca di un rimedio sicuro contro il Covid. E, atualmente, il rimedio più sicuro è il vaccino.


----------



## zantes (18 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa è un falso mito, la gente crepava perché era decisamente più "zozzona", c'era molta meno igiene di base. Basta pensare che igienizzarsi le mani da parte dei medici è scoperta "recente" in pratica, addirittura il medico che scoprì questa cosa fece pure una brutta fine e fu ostracizzato al tempo.
> Semplicemente lavarsi le mani fu una scoperta di portata incredibile nella medicina, pensa te come cavolo eravamo messi.
> 
> Nell'impero romano secondo te i senatori morivano a 30 anni di media? Chi aveva una certa cultura e pulizia bene o male aveva speranze di vita non tanto dissimili da quelle odierne, il tutto escludendo guerre, omicidi e violenza molto più diffusa un tempo, anche questi fattori decisamente determinanti nella speranza di vita.
> ...


Quindi, secondo lei, le affermazioni del 99% degli scienziati che sostengono che le tecnologie mediche, i vaccini ed i farmaci in generale, hanno avuto ed hanno un ruolo essenziale nell'aumento dell'aspettativa di vita, non sono da tenere in conto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2021)

zantes ha scritto:


> Quindi, secondo lei, le affermazioni del 99% degli scienziati che sostengono che le tecnologie mediche, i vaccini ed i farmaci in generale, hanno avuto ed hanno un ruolo essenziale nell'aumento dell'aspettativa di vita, non sono da tenere in conto.




Tu hai scritto, parole tue, non mie, che la speranza di vita è aumentata, riporto pari pari le tue parole



> quasi esclusivamente grazie alla scoperta degli antibiotici e soprattutto dei vaccini



Di farmaci e tecniche mediche non scrivi assolutamente nulla. Infatti il primo esempio che ti riporto nella mia riposta per confutare quanto da te detto è proprio la scoperta di una tecnica medica importantissima per la medicina moderna " igienizzarsi le mani", roba che ora pare una banalità, ma no, non lo era fino a fine 800 e i medici banalmente non si lavavano le mani durante gli interventi, provocando una quantità di morti molto alta solo per questo. Questa è storia.

Tu hai sostenuto che la gente prima moriva a 30 anni sostanzialmente perché non c'erano i vaccini e be questo non è vero, a riprova di quanto da te scritto ti ho portato delle argomentazioni reali e verificate. E' forse falso quello che ho scritto prima?

E questo ovviamente non vuol dire che gli antibiotici e i vaccini non servono e non debellino malattie.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Raga, vi voglio bene dal punto di vista del tifo.
> 
> Ma sul lato matematico stendiamoci un velo pietoso, fortuna siete protetti dall' anonimato!
> 
> ...


Anch'io ti voglio bene 

Ma presta attenzione 

La domanda era ironica

Infatti subito dopo dico che non mi sorprende

Infatti non temo anonimato hahaha

e sempre dentro il messaggio dico che è normale una maggiore protezione.. ho solo fatto notare le cazzate che raccontano in tv


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non mi aspettavo i più decessi dei vaccinati. (+ 50)
> *sui ricoveri più o meno siamo lì..
> visto che in teoria la capacità di resistere al virus è maggiore nei vacc*inati (+ 337 senza )
> stesso discorso nelle terapie intensive(+183 non)
> ...


quindi la mia critica che sto facendo da più giorni è " fate più attenzione ai contenuti" 
Ti posso scusare solo per la parte finale 
che forse con un  era più chiara..

Per il resto no  2 + 2 = 4 so ancora farlo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Per l'ennesima volta io posto dei dati e tu mi tiri in ballo, con la consueta supponenza, additandomi di qualcosa che non ho scritto. Ho riportato dei dati e tu, dato che quoti e parli al plurale, lanci accuse e offese.
> Ho messo commenti o considerazioni? No, ho riportato dei dati. Ti danno talmente fastidio che anziché commentare i dati inizi a trattare come ********** gli altri.
> 
> Anche tu sei protetto dall'anonimato, non so se anche dal vivo ti poni in questo modo irrispettoso del pensiero altrui con tutta questa arroganza.


anche non ha colto il messaggio 
Sia ironia.. che il resoconto totale del messaggio


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2021)

Guarda caso le persone che dicono frasi intelligenti sono rigorosamente meno note al grande pubblico.
penso che 9/10 non sappiano neanche il nome del governatore delle Marche:

"*Ulteriori restrizioni o un green pass rinforzato non sarebbe utile, non solo perché ci troviamo in una fase completamente diversa da quella dello scorso anno, ma anche perché da quando il Green pass è entrato in vigore non c’è stato quell’aumento della vaccinazioni tanto auspicato.
Queste misure rischierebbero soltanto di creare altre tensioni e divisioni tra chi è vaccinato e chi non lo è”*.


purtroppo parla ad un tavolo di finti sordi e, ancora una volta, il centro-destra va a braccio con l'ala pandemica pd non solo a livello nazionale ma anche regionale in buona parte.

le ********* che fuoriescono dalle loro bocche sono state accantonate per i contagi inferiori, non c'è uno che li ha presi a sberle come meriterebbero e quindi quando peggiorerà ripartiranno tronfi come prima


----------

